# Street Fighter Gauntlet Vs Narutovers



## Radical Edward (Feb 16, 2011)

Ryu, Ken, Akuma, and Gouken 

VS

Narutovers​
Location: Leaf Village 

State of Mind:Blood Lust 

Distances: Ryu, Ken, Akuma, and Gouken Start in the center while every one else starts on the out side of the village.




Who wins?

How?

And why?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2011)

Akuma solos


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 16, 2011)

island smashing FTW


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 16, 2011)

Then not to be a total one sided fight. Take out Akuma. Only Ryu, Ken, and Gouken


----------



## Kurou (Feb 16, 2011)

Gouken is comparable to Akuma so yeah


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

Well dame. Sucks to be Narutovers.


----------



## Markness (Feb 17, 2011)

Narutoverse better hope that KOFverse might take pity on them to save their asses but it isn't likely so they just get Hadouken'ed to death.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

no one in narutoverse could stand up to akuma, or gouken


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 17, 2011)

This would be awesome. 
Its always awesome with akuma


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 17, 2011)

Gouken solos


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

I know there's a Street fighter Manga but Non of my Local book stores have any and I can't find any sites with any chapters. So anyone know were I can read some chapters so I can get a better idea of there power.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 17, 2011)

Its not even from the manga, its all in game story feats. Akuma has destroyed meteors and islands, Gouken is his equal so thereby he must be capable of the same feats to even last 2 seconds against Akuma.

Then there's Oro possibly the strongest Character in the Street Fighter Universe, so strong infact that he fights every character with one arm behind his back, however Akuma was strong enoug for Oro to fight him seriously. Oro trains Ryu in the Sage ways, and eventually even Ryu becomes someone for Oro to take seriously.

So Akuma, Gouken, and End of SF3 Ryu can all meteor and island bust. Meaning any of the three can easily solo the Naruto-verse. I can't remember anything on Ken to be honest though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Let's see. Diedara and Inoki can both fly and have island-busting attacks. 

Pain can remotely soul-rip. And he can also fly. 



Narutoverse stomps.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 17, 2011)

Reported for baiting


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Well if island-busting seems to be the benchmark then I don't see why Streetfighter instantly wins. Narutoverse also has island-busters. Casual island-busters at that.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

who in the narutoverse is a casual island buster? lifting=/=busting


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 17, 2011)

It's going to take ALOT more than Island busting to beat the Narutoverse...

Deidara can do that Casually...

Basically katsuya for protection + Deidara is all that's really neded.

Its a verse with more than 150,000 combatants.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

I already listed them. 

Casual island throwing is also more impressive than just blowing it up, though I never considered that in my initial assessment.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I already listed them.
> 
> Casual island throwing is also more impressive than just blowing it up, though I never considered that in my initial assessment.



deidara is a yes, but oonoki is a no, i can toss a 5lb dumbell pretty easy, but if i punch it, it wont break


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

He was prepping an island-buster. Something that he did effortlessly.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 17, 2011)

Not saying Narutoverse wins, but I am curious, why isn't Oonoki an island buster?

His dust-tech was stated to be able to destroy the turtle island, also he was able to carry it and fly. I am pretty sure dropping an island from the clouds would do some serious damage.


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

The only two people I remaber that supposedly have any thing close to island busting feats are Pein and possibly the Tsuchikage. Because he lefted the giant island turtle with his Gravity jutsu.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 17, 2011)

Chung Li solos


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 17, 2011)

As already said,Gouken  Solos.

No one from the Narutoverse have busted an Island.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

Akuma did a casual satsui no hadou karate chop and sank an island, a half assed hit would end anyone in the narutoverse


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Akuma is a casual island buster.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 17, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Akuma is a casual island buster.



don't forget he busted a meteor and kicked a submarine while underwater.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 17, 2011)

Radical Edward said:


> The only two people I remaber that supposedly have any thing close to island busting feats are *Pein* and possibly the Tsuchikage. Because he lefted the giant island turtle with his Gravity jutsu.



Where was it that you heard this?


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 17, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Where was it that you heard this?


I'm also curious.


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

Dear,Shade Impulse
It's been debated whether or not if Pein could bust an island if he put enough chakra into his Shinra Tensei technique.

                                                   Your Good Friend
                                                    Radical Edward


----------



## teddy (Feb 17, 2011)

What is that based off of? Can you provide a thread link?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

Radical Edward said:


> Dear,Shade Impulse
> It's been debated whether or not if Pein could bust an island if he put enough chakra into his Shinra Tensei technique.
> 
> Your Good Friend
> Radical Edward



-and if goku put more ki into his attacks he would be a universe buster

-the more logical answer is that he doesnt have that kind of power


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> -and if goku put more ki into his attacks he would be a universe buster
> 
> -the more logical answer is that he doesnt have that kind of power



That's why I said supposedly Pein could island bust. To be honest I don't think he can for that very reason, he doesn't have enough chakra to do so. When he used that technique to destroy the leaf village it almost killed him.


----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2011)

Akuma's feats are:


- Destroying an island
- Split Ayers Rock in half
- Destroying a submarine
- Destroying a forest


He has also the Shun Goku Satsu.


He destroys them easily.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 17, 2011)

WTF? Narutoverse grapestomps this... The logic this forum uses sometimes is just "wut?"


----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2011)

How Naruto verse is beating someone who can destroy an island easily?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> WTF? Narutoverse grapestomps this... The logic this forum uses sometimes is just "wut?"



akuma can beat anyone in the narutoverse with a single karate chop and bijus get sent straight to hell with the shun goku satsu, I dont see how they beat him, im guessing by naruto wank powers


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 17, 2011)

Radical Edward said:


> That's why I said supposedly Pein could island bust. To be honest I don't think he can for that very reason, he doesn't have enough chakra to do so. When he used that technique to destroy the leaf village it almost killed him.



No it didnt...

It wasn't even close.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

Marth6789 said:


> No it didnt...
> 
> It wasn't even close.



but that doesnt mean pein could island bust


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think deidara did anything to show that he's an island buster. His huge explosion is probably nuke level but all it'll do is cause a huge crater and burn off the surface of the land. What akuma did is really busting an island. As in destroying the island and causing the remnants to sink into the water.


----------



## Francesco. (Feb 17, 2011)

Akuma solos.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 17, 2011)

How big was the island that he sank?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TtwRoLbOAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TtwRoLbOAo[/YOUTUBE]



Shit was that the island that he destroyed with a punch or was that a different island
???


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

O k I just watched it again I didn't see it the first time. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

thats the island he destroyed with a karate chop, you might be thinking of the one where he split ayers rock


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 17, 2011)

I cant tell wth is happening in that.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 17, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I cant tell wth is happening in that.



he is talking to ryu and then karate chops the island, thus sinking it


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 17, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> akuma can beat anyone in the narutoverse with a single karate chop and bijus get sent straight to hell with the shun goku satsu, I dont see how they beat him, im guessing by naruto wank powers



List of people who can defeat him?

Sasuke Mangekyou
Itachi Mangekyou
Pein Rinnengan
Naruto Sage Mode/Bunshin tricks
Kakashi Bunshin tricks/Mangekyou
Deidara Bombs
Madara Sharingan
Orochimaru Body transfer
Kabuto Edo Tensei

^off the top of my head

Akuma simply gets curbstomped. Just because you see a two panels of him doing something ridiculous doesn't mean thats his average showing or he's simply immune to everything.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> List of people who can defeat him?
> 
> Sasuke Mangekyou
> Itachi Mangekyou
> ...



way to downplay


----------



## FireEel (Feb 17, 2011)

To the people who's saying Akuma solos, what are his feats of speed, or resistance against genjutsu?

For example, what's there to stop someone like Sasuke or Itachi putting Akuma into an illusion where he thinks he's not fighting, and in short, make himself vulnerable to attacks?


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 17, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> List of people who can defeat him?
> 
> Sasuke Mangekyou
> Itachi Mangekyou
> ...


They all die by an Island busting.Stop wanking naruto


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 17, 2011)

lmaoo some major wanking goin on here. What is Akuma's durability?? Does he have genjutsu resistance?? He cant even fly man....


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 17, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lmaoo some major wanking goin on here. What is Akuma's durability?? Does he have genjutsu resistance?? He cant even fly man....



I haven't seen the meteor feat but it's safe to assume that he had to jump pretty high to destroy it. Also I believe the submarine was fairly  deep underwater so he's no slouch in the durability compartment either.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 17, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 3 Akuma defeated Galactus.


----------



## Markness (Feb 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I haven't seen the meteor feat but it's safe to assume that he had to jump pretty high to destroy it. Also I believe the submarine was fairly  deep underwater so he's no slouch in the durability compartment either.



The meteor busting feat is not canon. It was in his ending in Capcom Fighting Evolution but it was just a dream match with other Capcom fighters and was drawn entirely by UDON rather than Capcom's art department.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 18, 2011)

arent udon comics canon or semi canon, because he was reaching escape velocity in the udon feat. anyway akumas ki alone should get him out of genjutsu or have a similar effect to oros killer intent. Akuma trains IIRC 10000 ft underwater,  Oni akuma survived in an erupting volcano.so he has great durability.Ashura warp=teleporting, ashura warp+shun goku satsu would send anyone in naruto ESPECIALLY the uchiha members or biju straight to hell. or forest busters


----------



## Wutani (Feb 18, 2011)

The fact Naruto Fans are trying to defend their precious verse just makes me lol.

Akuma casually light punches their faces in.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let's see. Diedara and Inoki can both fly and have island-busting attacks.
> 
> Pain can remotely soul-rip. And he can also fly.
> 
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> Well if island-busting seems to be the benchmark then I don't see why Streetfighter instantly wins. Narutoverse also has island-busters. Casual island-busters at that.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I already listed them.
> 
> Casual island throwing is also more impressive than just blowing it up, though I never considered that in my initial assessment.





CrazyMoronX said:


> He was prepping an island-buster. Something that he did effortlessly.



Akuma sank it with a Karate chop just to show Ryu a sample of his Dark Hado.


Not to mention no one in Naruto is surviving Shun Goku Satsu



Veikuri said:


> List of people who can defeat him?
> 
> Sasuke Mangekyou
> Itachi Mangekyou
> ...




Yeah shut up



heavy_rasengan said:


> lmaoo some major wanking goin on here. What is Akuma's durability?? Does he have genjutsu resistance?? He cant even fly man....




He can jump from the fucking ocean floor all the way back up, after kicking a submarine out of the god damn thing. He could jump high enough to catch any naruto character.



Shit, his ending in SF4 has him jumping incredibly high and nuking a forest.



As for speed, slower characters like Ryu are already bullet timers. Akuma>>>>>Ryu


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 18, 2011)

So much Akuma wank haha. He got stalemated by Gen. ROFL Take that wanking crap to gamefaqs please. Shun Goku Satsu won't deal a lot of damage to anyone who isn't evil. I'm a pro street fighter fan. 

Akuma isn't tanking anything Narutoverse sends at him. He has piss poor durability as a character trait.



~Strike Man~ said:


> As for speed, slower characters like Ryu are already bullet timers. Akuma>>>>>Ryu



Ryu and Akuma are just about the same speed......


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 18, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> So much Akuma wank haha. He got stalemated by Gen. ROFL Take that wanking crap to gamefaqs please. Shun Goku Satsu won't deal a lot of damage to anyone who isn't evil. I'm a pro street fighter fan.
> 
> Akuma isn't tanking anything Narutoverse sends at him. He has piss poor durability as a character trait.
> 
> ...


you obviously dont know much about street fighter.
what part of no one in narutoverse will survive an island buster dont you understand. everyone in narutoverse is an emo so a shun goku satsu will send them instantly to hell. training 10000 ft under water and surviving in an erupting volcano>>anyone in narutoverse durability
and if you think that ryu and akuma are equal in anything then you really dont know much about street fighter considering akuma holds back a significant amount of power in 99% of his fights


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2011)

Akuma speed is high enough to prevent him from being ambushed by thousands of attacks? 

Akuma's durability is all encompasing enough to avoid dozens of attacks that have nothing to do with, or that can circumvent generic physical durability?

Akuma has a counter to any of the hundred probable genjutsu user's that exist in the Naruto world? The entire Uchiha Clan, for example, assuming this include all dead characters.

Akuma's "island busting"  can cause a shockwave that will spread out through Naruto killing everyone at once? Or does Akuma have to hit what he hits without "airslash" or wtv effect?

Akuma has a way to defeat Edo Tensai Kabuto summons?

Akuma has feats in all areas instead of wanton powerscale none are probably  to narutoverse "insert areas"? 

Akuma is durable enough to shrugged off multiple mountain busting attacks, or realease real kyuuubi's chakra orb?

if the answer was yes to all of the above, Akuma wins. if there was a no or two in answering, Akuma more then likely losses. 

Wtv the answers, thread concluded in less than 10 questions. 

...


----------



## Wutani (Feb 18, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Akuma speed is high enough to prevent him from being ambushed by thousands of attacks?
> 
> Akuma's durability is all encompasing enough to avoid dozens of attacks that have nothing to do with, or that can circumvent generic physical durability?
> 
> ...



Speed isn't an issue since anyone worth their salt in Street Fighter is a casual bullet timer, Akuma is Top Tier.

Durability, Akuma was at the bottom of the ocean floor, thats an insane durability feat, he then proceded to kick a submarine out thats a fucking ridiculous strength feat. 

Akuma LP,LP,->,LK,HP and everyone falls over.

Edo Tensei, Lol Shun Goku Satsu sorts that shit out, anyone that has survived a Shun Goku Satsu in the history of Street Fighter had to empty their soul in order to survive it, Gen, Bison and Gouken all had to do this.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 18, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Akuma speed is high enough to prevent him from being ambushed by thousands of attacks?


im pretty sure this is a gauntlet so he isnt taking them all on at once, but 1 armed forest busting hadouken should make any clone of naruto dissapear


> Akuma's durability is all encompasing enough to avoid dozens of attacks that have nothing to do with, or that can circumvent generic physical durability?



besides a soul fuck i dont think they have anything to hurt him, considering he trains at 10000 ft below sea level and stands in erupting vocanoes


> Akuma has a counter to any of the hundred probable genjutsu user's that exist in the Naruto world? The entire Uchiha Clan, for example, assuming this include all dead characters.


Again gauntlet, but still him powering up should get him out of genjutsus


> Akuma's "island busting"  can cause a shockwave that will spread out through Naruto killing everyone at once? Or does Akuma have to hit what he hits without "airslash" or wtv effect?


well idk abut his island buster but his ayers rock splitter should handle this aspect


> Akuma has a way to defeat Edo Tensai Kabuto summons?


shun goku satsu



> Akuma is durable enough to shrugged off multiple mountain busting attacks, or realease real kyuuubi's chakra orb?


considering he is equal to gouken he should be able to, considering they can hit eachother and not die


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 18, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> you obviously dont know much about street fighter.
> what part of no one in narutoverse will survive an island buster dont you understand. everyone in narutoverse is an emo so a shun goku satsu will send them instantly to hell. training 10000 ft under water and surviving in an erupting volcano>>anyone in narutoverse durability
> and if you think that ryu and akuma are equal in anything then you really dont know much about street fighter considering akuma holds back a significant amount of power in 99% of his fights



Akuma trained under 100000 whatever ft of water *once* in 3rd Strike. The end of Street Fighter history to date. That's not something he does or casually or ever stated before then. When did he survive in an erupting volcano in Street Fighter canon?? 

It's speculation he held back in any fight beside the Ryu vs Akuma fight. He had a DEATH match vs Gen and called him a worthy opponent and he would have another with him iirc. Gen is far from island buster or any of that bullshit. I never said they were equal, Ryu and Akuma are like Naruto and Sasuke(VoTE). Sure, Sasuke is a bit faster, but you're making it seem like the gap is huge. 

Your logic is retarded as I can name almost every A+ possibly B+ Naruto technique that would kill Akuma. He isn't a tank and anyone who told you so is lying. Stop buying into ridiculous high end feats. Akuma is not in a league of his own in Street Fighter. Gouken,Gen, and Ryu all give him a run for his money. A lot has changed since Street Fighter Alpha 2. You should stop living in that time where Akuma >>>>>>>>> Ryu by a long shot. 

Next people are going to say Satusi no Hadou is a power up


----------



## Kurou (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol Ryu has never given him a run for his money.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 18, 2011)

Oro's actually also in league with Akuma. They fought to a standstill IIRC. But Oro was using only one arm. So there's a chance he may be stronger.

And no, Akuma is stronger than Ryu for now.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 19, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Lol Ryu has never given him a run for his money.



you mean in their total of 1 fight?


----------



## FireEel (Feb 19, 2011)

I am trying to argue this in a civilized and fair manner, so will someone please answer me.

To the people who's saying Akuma solos, what are his feats of speed besides bullet dodging, or resistance against genjutsu?

Is he incredibly fast and running and attacking and thus bullet-dodging, or does he have very good skills and agility which allows him to dodge bullets, but does not translate into attack speed?

What's there to stop someone like Kakashi, Sasuke or Itachi putting Akuma into an illusion where he thinks he's not fighting, and in short, make himself vulnerable to attacks? Some answer besides, "He powers up." because no one in Narutoverse has powered out of a genjutsu, besides Sasuke fighting Itachi, as Sasuke had the sharingan, and Itachi wasn't trying to kill him.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 19, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Akuma trained under 100000 whatever ft of water *once* in 3rd Strike. The end of Street Fighter history to date. That's not something he does or casually or ever stated before then. When did he survive in an erupting volcano in Street Fighter canon??


he trains underwater, i dont understand why you have a problem with this, by your logic pein cant do a huge shinra tensei, susanoo cant block kirin, and lee cant go past 5 gates considering they only did it once. and akuma survived a volcano in super street fighter iv arcade edition



> It's speculation he held back in any fight beside the Ryu vs Akuma fight. He had a DEATH match vs Gen and called him a worthy opponent and he would have another with him iirc. Gen is far from island buster or any of that bullshit. I never said they were equal, Ryu and Akuma are like Naruto and Sasuke(VoTE). Sure, Sasuke is a bit faster, but you're making it seem like the gap is huge.


i hope you realize that shin (now possibly oni) akuma is akuma using his true potential, the only one canonically he fought like that is oro. he would end ryu as shin (possibly now oni) akuma, thats why he wants ryu to use his satsui no hadou so he can fight ryu with full power



> Your logic is retarded as I can name almost every A+ possibly B+ Naruto technique that would kill Akuma. He isn't a tank and anyone who told you so is lying. Stop buying into ridiculous high end feats. Akuma is not in a league of his own in Street Fighter. Gouken,Gen, and Ryu all give him a run for his money. A lot has changed since Street Fighter Alpha 2. You should stop living in that time where Akuma >>>>>>>>> Ryu by a long shot.


wank wank wank, by your logic naruto has shit durability, he can fight someone like pein but gets hurt by sakura punching him without chakra. since you dont like high end feats. you obviously never payed attention to street fighter besides outside of the video i posted, ryu never gave akuma a run for his money and you wont be able to post any video showing that he can. 
oni akuma>> gouken=shin akuma=oro>akuma=gen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bison=sagat=ryu>ken



> Next people are going to say Satusi no Hadou is a power up


next people are going to say the tailed forms, cursed seal powerups, lightning shroud  are powerups


----------



## Kurou (Feb 19, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> you mean in their total of 1 fight?



There is a reason they only have one fight. I.E. Ryu isn't strong enough to give him a challenge yet.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 19, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> he trains underwater, i dont understand why you have a problem with this, by your logic pein cant do a huge shinra tensei, susanoo cant block kirin, and lee cant go past 5 gates considering they only did it once. and akuma survived a volcano in super street fighter iv arcade edition





> i hope you realize that shin (now possibly oni) akuma is akuma using his true potential, the only one canonically he fought like that is oro. he would end ryu as shin (possibly now oni) akuma, thats why he wants ryu to use his satsui no hadou so he can fight ryu with full power


I hope you realize Shin Akuma isn't a canon character. In the story line there is no difference between the two. Only to nerf SF2 Akuma.



> wank wank wank, by your logic naruto has shit durability, he can fight someone like pein but gets hurt by sakura punching him without chakra. since you dont like high end feats. you obviously never payed attention to street fighter besides outside of the video i posted, ryu never gave akuma a run for his money and you wont be able to post any video showing that he can.
> oni akuma>> gouken=shin akuma=oro>akuma=gen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bison=sagat=ryu>ken


Oni,Evil Ryu,Shin Akuma,Shin Bison, and Violent Ken aren't canon characters... They're never mentioned in their stories. You're theory on pein and sakura is just retarded, again, I've never said anything about a chakraless punch from Sakura. 




> next people are going to say the tailed forms, cursed seal powerups, lightning shroud  are powerups


Because having killer intent is the same as one of those power boosts. Really go play or read up on Street Fighter instead of riding SFZ2 & 3S Akuma ending. 




> I am trying to argue this in a civilized and fair manner, so will someone please answer me.


Good luck with that.



> To the people who's saying Akuma solos, what are his feats of speed besides bullet dodging, or resistance against genjutsu?


For the most part he is feat less unless using non-canon showings. 




> What's there to stop someone like Kakashi, Sasuke or Itachi putting Akuma into an illusion where he thinks he's not fighting, and in short, make himself vulnerable to attacks? Some answer besides, "He powers up." because no one in Narutoverse has powered out of a genjutsu, besides Sasuke fighting Itachi, as Sasuke had the sharingan, and Itachi wasn't trying to kill him.


 Doesn't have a real defense against majority of the Naruto techs. He's simply a CQC fighter.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 19, 2011)

Akuma's bullet timing reactions aren't going to get him into close combat with Naruto characters if his body can't keep up. Just because you can bullet time doesn't mean you can keep up with supersonic characters in close combat. As a result, many Naruto characters can just keep their distance, while spamming their more powerful attacks.


----------



## Wutani (Feb 19, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Akuma's bullet timing reactions aren't going to get him into close combat with Naruto characters if his body can't keep up. Just because you can bullet time doesn't mean you can keep up with supersonic characters in close combat. As a result, many Naruto characters can just keep their distance, while spamming their more powerful attacks.



Which will do what do a guy that has the durability to remain at the ocean floor?


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 19, 2011)

Deidera's C4 and Naruto's Rasenshuriken will target Akuma at the cellular level, the Mizukage can release a cloud of corrosive mist, the Tsuchikage can use his dust release to target Akuma at the molecular level, Kakashi can BFR his lower body into another dimension using Kamui ( leaving upper body as a bloody stump ), Bijuu's can still damage him with their chakra blasts ( ability to withstand the force of thousands of tons of water =/= ability to withstand the energy released from Bijuu blasts ), if Tsunade can get in close she can use Ranshinshō to disrupt his nervous system and his control over his body, Inoichi can use Shinranshin no Jutsu to take control over one of their bodies ( unless of course any of them have shown some form of metaphysical resistance ) Tayuya can use Daemonic Haunts Disorder to drain away his energy, Sakon and Ukon can use Kisei Kikai no Jutsu to enter into his body and kill him from within... hmm, I must be forgetting something

This is all baring the fact that through the use of genjutsu, Akuma and the rest may not even be able to determine the exact whereabouts of any of the ninjas and counter attack. And those who aren't already insane would be susceptible to a form of mindrape via Tsukiyomi.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 19, 2011)

Wutani said:


> Which will do what do a guy that has the durability to remain at the ocean floor?



10,000 ft is only a few thousand tons of pressure. Just pointing that out.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 19, 2011)

Which raises the question as to whether Gaara's Prison Sand Burial/Sand Imperial Funeral or Pains Chibuka/Shinra Tensei will still affect him after all.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 19, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Which raises the question as to whether Gaara's Prison Sand Burial/Sand Imperial Funeral or Pains Chibuka/Shinra Tensei will still affect him after all.



Gaara's sand prison is debatable (depends on how much sand he uses.)

Chibaku tensei would apply *millions* of tons of pressure. Even a regular shinra tensei could send 3 thousand+ ton toads soaring for several kilometers.

Not saying Narutoverse wins though. My knowledge on street fighter is fairly limited.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 19, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> 10,000 ft is only a few thousand tons of pressure. Just pointing that out.



It ends up around 4322 PSI.


----------



## Venom Web (Feb 19, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> So much Akuma wank haha. He got stalemated by Gen. ROFL Take that wanking crap to gamefaqs please. *Shun Goku Satsu won't deal a lot of damage to anyone who isn't evil*. *I'm a pro street fighter fan*.



Yeah tell that to Gouken and Goutetsu. Unless they were evil as well?

And youre supposed to be a "pro street fighter fan" eh 




Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Akuma has a counter to any of the hundred probable genjutsu user's that exist in the Naruto world? The entire Uchiha Clan, for example, assuming this include all dead characters.



Using this logic the Hulk must lose to any genjutsu since he doesnt have a counter for genjutsu right?




Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Akuma has a way to defeat Edo Tensai Kabuto summons?



Yes, yes he does (Shun Goku Satsu or he could just BFR them with a serious punch - his punches can split islands)




Veikuri said:


> He had a DEATH match vs Gen and called him a worthy opponent and he would have another with him iirc. Gen is far from island buster or any of that bullshit.



Yeah and naruto beat Pain ( a townbuster) but naruto isnt anywhere near a town buster himself.
See why your logic fails?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 19, 2011)

Venom Web said:


> Using this logic the Hulk must lose to any genjutsu since he doesnt have a counter for genjutsu right?



Yes he does. It's called "getting pissed off and breaking out of it". I can post tons of scans to back this up.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 19, 2011)

> Using this logic the Hulk must lose to any genjutsu since he doesnt have a counter for genjutsu right?



Depends by what you mean by "lose to any genjutsu". If by that you mean, "affected by genjutsu", then that depends on whether or not he's shown the ability to defend himself against illusions or metaphysical manipulation ( considering what universe he's from, I wouldn't be surprised if he does have defenses ). But if you're trying to pass off the argument that his "innate uberness" is going to magically protect him against such an attack, then no. 

The same applies to the street fight crew. Where's the evidence that they can defend themselves against metaphysical attacks or illusions?


----------



## Venom Web (Feb 19, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes he does. It's called "getting pissed off and breaking out of it". I can post tons of scans to back this up.



Yes i know i was being sarcastic and using that in akuma defense who can easily break out of it with his aura/ki watever


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 19, 2011)

Venom Web said:


> Yeah and naruto beat Pain ( a townbuster) but naruto isnt anywhere near a town buster himself.
> See why your logic fails?



Not that i'm agreeing with Veik or anything. But Naruto barely beat a weakened pein, and even then he needed the help from his mountain busting Demon.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 19, 2011)

shin akuma, shin bison are canon and oni akuma might be canon nothing to disprove he isnt. shun goku satsu ends anyone with evil in their heart unless you hold the power of nothingness, something no one in naruto has. training at the bottom in the ocean>>>>>>any durability a naruto character has. ashura warp+shun goku satsu ends anyone in naruto especially ET Summons. or half assed satsui no hadou karate chops end anyone except et summons


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 19, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> shin akuma, shin bison are canon and oni akuma might be canon nothing to disprove he isnt. shun goku satsu ends anyone with evil in their heart unless you hold the power of nothingness, something no one in naruto has. *training at the bottom in the ocean>>>>>>any durability a naruto character has*. ashura warp+shun goku satsu ends anyone in naruto especially ET Summons. or half assed satsui no hadou karate chops end anyone except et summons



KN6 tanking CT is far greater than that.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Feb 19, 2011)

yo guys, akuma should be banned from all OBD threads. its just too stupid to put his island busting feats against anyone but the strongest of strongest ppl like sephiroth.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 19, 2011)

Paranoid Android said:


> yo guys, akuma should be banned from all OBD threads. its just too stupid to put his island busting feats against anyone but the *strongest of strongest ppl like sephiroth*.



is this a joke post?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 19, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> KN6 tanking CT is far greater than that.



But Akuma wasn't even slightly affected , kicked a multi ton submarine out from the bottom of it, and then proceeded to jump out of it, again with Zero effort.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 20, 2011)

Venom Web said:


> Yeah tell that to Gouken and Goutetsu. Unless they were evil as well?
> 
> And youre supposed to be a "pro street fighter fan" eh


*Rewatches SF4 endings* *thinks back when Gouken said lul to Akuma's Shun Goku Satsu*. What do you want me to tell Gouken? Goutetsu? We know nothing about. 





> Using this logic the Hulk must lose to any genjutsu since he doesnt have a counter for genjutsu right?


Except the Marvel verse has telepaths and what not who would shit on Naruto's illusions. Fail logic is absolutely fail. Try harder.



> Yes, yes he does (Shun Goku Satsu or he could just BFR them with a serious punch - his punches can split islands)



lulz



> Yeah and naruto beat Pain ( a townbuster) but naruto isnt anywhere near a town buster himself.
> See why your logic fails?


Konoha + Naruto + Frogs beat Pain. So... yeah.... Until proven otherwise it was Akuma vs Gen. 1 on 1.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> *Rewatches SF4 endings* *thinks back when Gouken said lul to Akuma's Shun Goku Satsu*. What do you want me to tell Gouken? Goutetsu? We know nothing about.


Gouken and Gen know the power of nothingness, thats why they are able to hold off the shun goku satsu, No one in naruto has the power of nothingness, or would know when to use is while being shun goku satsu'd, and gotetsu was killed by a shun goku satsu





> Except the Marvel verse has telepaths and what not who would shit on Naruto's illusions. Fail logic is absolutely fail. Try harder.


by your logic marvel has no *genjutsu* users therefore he cant get out of genjutsu



> lulz


shun goku satsu is a soul fucking attack, an ET zombies worst nightmare, or like he said a bfr 


> Konoha + Naruto + Frogs beat Pain. So... yeah.... Until proven otherwise it was Akuma vs Gen. 1 on 1.


the only reason akuma tied with gen is because he held off his shun goku satsu with the power of nothingness, all he did is clear his heart and mind


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> im pretty sure this is a gauntlet so he isnt taking them all on at once, but 1 armed forest busting hadouken should make any clone of naruto dissapear
> 
> 
> besides a soul fuck i dont think they have anything to hurt him, considering he trains at 10000 ft below sea level and stands in erupting vocanoes
> ...



If you would look at the OP, I think you'll find it quite evident this is not a gaunlet. Now, can you honestly provide a counter to 10,000 ninja from different direction attacking Akuma as a distraction so that various  specific techniques can fininsh him? Punching randomly at the air wouldn't be a viable tactic unless you can actually show/prove 1) Akuma's speed is so far in access of Naruto-universe they'd be standing still and 2) it's an normal street-fighter mecanic all his generic atacks cause shocwaves. --Edit: not saying they're aren't other tactic Akuma could use.

As to genjutsu, without even addressing the "powering up argument", why would Akuma know he's in genjutsu? Genjutsu can be subtle, and is meant to be subtle when done right. 

Also, I wonder if havign trained at the bottom of the ocean is enough to allow someone to shrugged off attacks that can vaporize mountains.




Venom Web said:


> Using this logic the Hulk must lose to any genjutsu since he doesnt have a counter for genjutsu right?



take your association fallacy elsewhere, clear your head, and then try to debate the characters in this thread.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Gouken and Gen know the power of nothingness, thats why they are able to hold off the shun goku satsu, No one in naruto has the power of nothingness, or would know when to use is while being shun goku satsu'd, and gotetsu was killed by a shun goku satsu


People in Naruto have plenty ways to dealing with it. 




> by your logic marvel has no *genjutsu* users therefore he cant get out of genjutsu


By YOUR logic Marvel has no genjutsu users. Genjutsu is simply illusions. Jesus. Troll harder.



> shun goku satsu is a soul fucking attack, an ET zombies worst nightmare, or like he said a bfr


They also regen and are just mindless puppets if need be. 



> the only reason akuma tied with gen is because he held off his shun goku satsu with the power of nothingness, all he did is clear his heart and mind


Baseless assumptions, but you're implying that without Shun Goku Satsu Akuma is shit.


----------



## Wutani (Feb 20, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> People in Naruto have plenty ways to dealing with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do tell us how the people in the Narutoverse are going to withstand a soul fucking attack, the only people to survive it has been Gen, Gouken and Bison.
Gen emptited his soul therefore he surivived, Gouken has the power of nothingness to counter Akuma, Bison had part of his soul stored in Rose.

Is there anyone in Narutoverse that can hide their soul whenever they feel like it or have the power of nothingness?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> If you would look at the OP, I think you'll find it quite evident this is not a gaunlet. Now, can you honestly provide a counter to 10,000 ninja from different direction attacking Akuma as a distraction so that various  specific techniques can fininsh him?




Yeah, nuking the entire fucking area without trying. Coming at him en masse would just end up getting them all killed faster. People also keep bringing up genjutsu, again, Genjutsu will save no one from an AoE attack.

I would use goku as an example but I don't feel like explaining this everytime someone uses Genjutsu as an argument 







> Also, I wonder if havign trained at the bottom of the ocean is enough to allow someone to shrugged off attacks that can vaporize mountains.




No it wouldn't But the number of people in naruto that can do that you can count on your finger.



Again, your talking about someone with insane power and strength feats. Punching the air and letting the pressure kill people is a perfectly viable option. It would be common sense considering what he has done.

The only shit that would give Akuma a problem in Naruto are the Bijuu.







Veikuri said:


> People in Naruto have plenty ways to dealing with it.




No they don't.






> They also regen and are just mindless puppets if need be.




They can't come back if their souls are gone


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 20, 2011)

> by your logic marvel has no genjutsu users therefore he cant get out of genjutsu



The rules allow us to equate genjutsu to other forms of attacks of telepathic, metaphysical, or illusionary attacks... none of which you've shown that the Street Fighter crew can handle.



> Yeah, nuking the entire fucking area without trying. Coming at him en masse would just end up getting them all killed faster. People also keep bringing up genjutsu, again, Genjutsu will save no one from an AoE attack.
> 
> I would use goku as an example but I don't feel like explaining this everytime someone uses Genjutsu as an argument



What AoE attack? Are you talking about Akuma's island busting punch, since that physical attack isn't going to do anything unless he can hit the ninjas with it. 



> No it wouldn't But the number of people in naruto that can do that you can count on your finger.



What Naruto characters lack in defense in this fight, they make up for in their superior speed and agility. Unless these guys have some type of large AoE attack I'm currently unaware of, the probability of the Naruto characters being hit is relatively low, since they can merely keep their distance. Compound that with Genjutsu and their list of advantages only increases.



> Punching the air and letting the pressure kill people is a perfectly viable option. It would be common sense considering what he has done.



Has he shown the ability to do something along these lines before? We can't just assume he can, since this generally isn't physically possible to do ( it has less to do with his magical strength and more to do with how fast he can move his arms ). And even if it was, you would have to provide the proper logic that would describe how fatal these "pressure waves" would be, how far and fast it would travel, etc etc... something other then just, _umm he could probably do it and it would probably kill them._



> No they don't.



_Deidera's C4 and Naruto's Rasenshuriken will target Akuma at the cellular level, the Mizukage can release a cloud of corrosive mist, the Tsuchikage can use his dust release to target Akuma at the molecular level, Kakashi can BFR his lower body into another dimension using Kamui ( leaving upper body as a bloody stump ), Bijuu's can still damage him with their chakra blasts ( ability to withstand the force of thousands of tons of water =/= ability to withstand the energy released from Bijuu blasts ), if Tsunade can get in close she can use Ranshinshō to disrupt his nervous system and his control over his body, Inoichi can use Shinranshin no Jutsu to take control over one of their bodies ( unless of course any of them have shown some form of metaphysical resistance ) Tayuya can use Daemonic Haunts Disorder to drain away his energy, Sakon and Ukon can use Kisei Kikai no Jutsu to enter into his body and kill him from within... hmm, I must be forgetting something

This is all baring the fact that through the use of genjutsu, Akuma and the rest may not even be able to determine the exact whereabouts of any of the ninjas and counter attack. And those who aren't already insane would be susceptible to a form of mindrape via Tsukiyomi._ - Page 4



> They can't come back if their souls are gone



How does this soulfucking attack work? _( range, speed, etc etc )_


----------



## Wutani (Feb 20, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> How does this soulfucking attack work? _( range, speed, etc etc )_



I thought you were a pro street fighter fan.

It's his Shun Goku Satsu.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 20, 2011)

> It's his Shun Goku Satsu.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqJ1vJbIPzI[/YOUTUBE]

Seems like he has to be within very close range to use that attack. While I can't think of any Naruto character at the moment who would be able to take this, he's not going to be hitting people left and right with this technique considering the Naruto characters superior speed and mobility. That's not to say he won't get lucky and manage to hit some with it, but in the process, he'll leave himself open to attacks from other Naruto characters. Its much more likely that he'll get hit with a Kamui to the face than that he'll be able to hold off tens of thousands of fodder nin, while avoiding attacks from expert ninjas ( many with techniques that will fuck him up, even given his underwater feat ).


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> What AoE attack? Are you talking about Akuma's island busting punch, since that physical attack isn't going to do anything unless he can hit the ninjas with it.




Someone doesn't play SF


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Someone doesn't play SF


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqJ1vJbIPzI[/YOUTUBE]





Strike 1. 



> considering the Naruto characters superior speed and mobility.



Strike 2.





> Snip




Strike 3.


Negged.



BTW


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 20, 2011)

> Someone doesn't play SF



Nope, but the feats brought up before the whole "forest AoE attack" were either unimpressive or would not affect thousands of ninjas simultaneously



> Not to mention again, Island busting punches left and right, theres only a few characters in Naruto that can hang with Akuma in the speed department.



That video changes things a bit. Now I no longer think this is going to be a total stomp in favor the Naruto Universe. If he can keep doing this over and over again, he should be able to take out thousands of fodder nin and possible some of the big guys. Now, the possibility of him taking everybody out depends on how much he can spam this move.

The island buster is still not a very good AoE since the energy travels physically through whatever solid object his fist connects with ( he'll take out any one ninja with it, but not thousands at the same time ). But, in any case, this video gives Akuma alone enough of a chance to make me drop out, barring the whole speed issue. 



> Wrong, there is no one in naruto who can hang with Akuma in speed other than a few.



Naruto characters have been calculated to be around the supersonic mark. What has Akuma done to shown that he can match that in body movement? Or better yet, since I'm being ignorant and retarded, point me out to the post that already detailed why Akuma's speed is superior. ( I've already addressed your "bullet-timing feat" BTW, and you didn't reply to it yet. ). 

But then again, neither of us have provided anything concrete as of yet, so Lol



> Everything Akuma does as well as a lot of naruto character do is physically impossible. so uh, what?



So, uhh, you still need proof they can turn water into wine.



> Negged.



Hey, if I was afraid of being negged, I would have never started supporting Naruto in the first place. 

But, just out of curiosity, is this for making you work to give your previous arguments a little more substance? Sorry for not consenting to your full-proof arguments... or should I say the status-quo?



> Strike 1.



For posting a video?... ehh, I don't feel like feigning ignorance and waiting for you to come back with snappy retort, so I'll just assume this is over "game mechanics". Just because something is in a game, doesn't mean its inaccurate. If something in a more structured media showcases something else or if the system contradicts itself on other occasions ( Halo plasma not affecting trees, etc etc ), then yea, its probably inaccurate and a game mechanic. But to randomly label everything in the game as game mechanics ( example, Masterchief's height vs the Marine's height ), without some type of logical reasoning is flawed.

In any case, if the range of the attacks in games were so inaccurate ( the animation depicts the character moving in quickly in wards towards the target ) , I would have expected you to correct me and state why that it is the case. But instead, you yelled "STRIKE one!!11!". 

If the game I posted was non-canon or something, then I apologize for my indiscriminate searching. 



> Strike 2.



See above^. Sorry for not responding to your reply before you even posted it. 



> Strike 3.



The rest of my post is bullshit only if Akuma is actually faster. Hopefully you'll address this point and not just quote this snippet and reply "Which he is".



> 0:47
> It isn't a close range technique nor is it slow. If it wasn't for the fact that Gouken knows the nil fist his soul would be gone.



From the video you posted, the attack has a range of what... a few meters? Maybe the problem is that we disagree on what is considered "close range" and "long range".


----------



## Wutani (Feb 20, 2011)

Akuma either Submarine kicks everyone, Island punches them or Forest Bust them AoE style. 

And if all else fails he sends their soul to hell.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> -snip-


TL,DR


But I'm going to assume it's some more of the tens of thousands of ninja's distraction Genjustu crap ,cthuluesque arguments that have already been shot down in numerous other threads and something or other.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2011)

like i said earlier, forest busters +island spliters +shun goku satsu + asura warp= dead narutoverse


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Akuma's bullet timing reactions aren't going to get him into close combat with Naruto characters if his body can't keep up. Just because you can bullet time doesn't mean you can keep up with supersonic characters in close combat.



What? If you can bullet time you can keep up with supersonic characters Bullets are already supersonic. You can dodge those your supersonic 



Of course distance also depends on this but this doesn't matter right now as Akuma isn't the one with the bullet timing feats. They were done by characters far slower and weaker than Akuma.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Kuro since I know you are good people can you please tell me if people are seriously saying Akuma can solo the Narutoverse?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

He arguably could as the only things fucking with him are the Bijuu. Though inform me, since I haven't read naruto in about a few months.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 20, 2011)

I will my good friend but later since I am going out in this moment.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-fcGBqXYkk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

0:00 - :42

Strong enough to cause a volcanic eruption
Tank said volcanic eruption
Also jumped from within the volcano back out


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Hey Kuro since I know you are good people can you please tell me if people are seriously saying Akuma can solo the Narutoverse?



im guessing you didnt look at the 6 pages off good arguments, and the only arguements are lawl genjutsu, naruto has too many people, "i think ill throw out feats because akuma only did it once in the story of a fighting game", and the main argument for the naruto side so far= i dont think he can there fore he cant


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2011)

basch71 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-fcGBqXYkk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 0:00 - :42
> 
> ...



ive already brought this up, the argument so far is "he only did it once so its not like a feat he can always replecate this"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> ive already brought this up, the argument so far is "he only did it once so its not like a feat he can always replecate this"



He did a lot of things once and we're bringing them up anyway so moot point.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2011)

basch71 said:


> He did a lot of things once and we're bringing them up anyway so moot point.



just read every post by veikuri, he considers himself a street fighter fan yet he downplays the hell out of akuma, and thinks akuma is barely better than ryu


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 20, 2011)

> What? If you can bullet time you can keep up with supersonic characters Bullets are already supersonic. You can dodge those your supersonic



This doesn't take into account the distance the bullet was away from the person dodging it. Even from ten to twelve feet away, if I start moving after the bullet moves two feet, I only have to be around ten times slower than the bullet to dodge it ( assuming I have to move my head or body a single foot to dodge the bullet and disregarding acceleration ). The quicker you assume he reacted, the slower his body has to be. The faster his body is, the longer he could have taken to reacted. 

You can just say Character A bullet-timed, but that could imply a whole host of things unless the context of the feat is given. 

But, of course...



> Of course distance also depends on this



...you already knew all that 



> Akuma isn't the one with the bullet timing feats. They were done by characters far slower and weaker than Akuma.



The characters who bullet-timed could be very well subsonic. Scaling Akuma from these feats could place him at the same speed as the Naruto characters. Scaling from these feats could place him at a little bit faster than Naruto characters. Scaling Akuma from these feats could make him massively faster than the Naruto characters. This is getting very subjective, and since I can't subjectively form my own opinion due to my lack of knowledge on SF, I'll drop the speed issue _for now at least_.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> But, of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...you already knew all that



No duh, if it wasn't all that impressive I wouldn't have brought up the fact that lesser characters have bullet timed.




> Scaling Akuma from these feats could make him *massively faster than the Naruto characters.* This is getting very subjective, and since I can't subjectively form my own opinion due to my lack of knowledge on SF, I'll drop the speed issue for now at least.




Uh, Naruto isn't a verse well known for speed in the first place. Most characters are barely subsonic and only few have been calced at being Solid supersonic and hypersonic.Again, you could count the number on your hand.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 20, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> *No it wouldn't* But the number of people in naruto that can do that you can count on your finger.



So you openly admit Akuma cannot survive the mountain busting attack of whichever naruto chars you're thinking of who has it? ???  



~Strike Man~ said:


> TL,DR
> 
> 
> But I'm going to assume it's some more of the tens of thousands of ninja's distraction Genjustu crap ,cthuluesque arguments that have already been shot down in numerous other threads and something or other.



do realize the conditions of this thread are different from 99.9 % of those other insert vs naruverse matches because the starting distance is kilomters with the opponent surrounded? The point being, your presumptions about the genjutsu tactic as "shot down or useless" in this thread and this thread only is false. AOE cleanses, but you're missing something important.........


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> -So you openly admit Akuma cannot survive the mountain busting attack of whichever naruto chars you're thinking of who has it? ???




He hasn't shown that kind of Durability so uh, yeah?


Though with his new feat it isn't entirely implausible.




> do realize the conditions of this thread are different from 99.9 % of those other insert vs naruverse matches because the *starting distance is kilomters with the opponent surrounded?* The point being, your presumptions about the genjutsu tactic as "shot down or useless" in this thread and this thread only is false. AOE cleanses, but you're missing something important.........



To the Bold:Lol wut? km? Everyone else is outside of the village. Not to mention Akuma isn't even the only character in this thread.

To the blue:As for the genjutsu point, you must not have been reading to clearly as, here's the important part



> I'm going to assume it's some more of the tens of thousands of ninja's
> distraction Genjustu crap ,cthuluesque arguments that have already been shot down in numerous other threads and something or other.




I never said they were shot down in this thread, but the point being they have been shot down yet people still use the argument.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 20, 2011)

^akuma x SF start at the center of the village and narutoV start outside. Konaho is a fairly large village, and that should make the distance between the participants in this thread kilometers, with SF surrounded. Edit: most people seem to be talking about this thread as akuma vs narutoverse so I didn't bother with the other SF fighters. Akuma with help of someone on a similar level to himself vastly increases/consolidates victory for obvious reasons...


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2011)

akuma starts off firing off forest busters left and right when they start getting close to him he fires one in the air thus killing most of the others, shun goku satsu the et zombies, ryu ken and gouken join in for the lolz


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 20, 2011)

Where do people get these imaginary non-canon feats from? No one in SF is stated to be a bullet dodger or whatever you want to call it. 

Also, the fact Akuma has never defeated anyone who is actually in the cast with Shun Goku Satsu. Everyone found a way around it and you're telling me ninjas can't? GTFO. 

Still no one can give an answer to why a non mountain buster regular human like Gen can stalemate Akuma, yet a whole Naruto universe gets destroyed by Akuma. 

Who needs mountain busting attacks when your opponent can't survive anything close to that. 

What's Akuma going to do when he gets placed in a genjutsu by an Uchiha? 

What's Akuma going to do when he gets hit by the Pain Soul eat?

What's Akuma going to do if Jiraiyai hits him with an Oodama Rasengan or Frog Songs him/SoTUW

What's Akuma going to do against Deidara's bombs? 

What's Akuma going to do against Kakashi's Kamui/Bunshins/Raikiri.

What's Akuma going to do against Orochimaru's body transfer?

What's Akuma going to do against Kisame's tricks?

Answer this: Akuma obviously doesn't think of himself highly over Gouken/Gen... Why is that? They're both obviously not mountain busters. 

This thread is as stupid as saying Tsunade solos the Naruto verse due to her superior strength.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 20, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> This thread is as stupid as saying Tsunade solos the Naruto verse due to her superior strength.



Except Tsuande doesn't remotely come close to Akuma's strength or durability.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 20, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> BAAAAAAAAAWWWW



Yeah that's nice


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 20, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Except Tsuande doesn't remotely come close to Akuma's strength or durability.



Except Tsunade is a lot stronger physically and a lot more durable than the majority of the entire Naruto cast and lost/stale mated to someone who she should of raped. Same shit different name. 


Narutoverse rapes. Can we close thread now since all the people who think Akuma wins can only scream "mountain buster, ocean walker" and avoid all questions or redirect them with something irrelevant *cough* hulk comparison *cough


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 20, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Except Tsunade is a lot stronger physically and a lot more durable than the majority of the entire Naruto cast and lost/stale mated to someone who she should of raped. Same shit different name.



What? She has no durability feats to her name.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure where all the feats for Akuma come from either really O_O


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> I'm not sure where all the feats for Akuma come from either really O_O



They come from Capcom


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay...where from Capcom? Are they video's from the game or something?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Okay...where from Capcom? Are they video's from the game or something?



Capcom is the company that owns Street Fighter


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 20, 2011)

I know Capcom owns Street Fighter lol, who the hell wouldn't know that?

If I wanted to see Akuma kicking a submarine out of the ocean though, where would I find that?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> I know Capcom owns Street Fighter lol, who the hell wouldn't know that?
> 
> If I wanted to see Akuma kicking a submarine out of the ocean though, where would I find that?



youtube 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sawFg3DeTJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 20, 2011)

All solved then 

That took more than the one comment answer I expected.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> All solved then
> 
> That took more than the one comment answer I expected.



thats only because i felt like being a smart ass


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 20, 2011)

You're lucky I have the patience of a god


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> You're lucky I have the patience of a god



and i have the power to annoy God 

anyways yeah most of the proof can be found via youtube


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Where do people get these imaginary non-canon feats from? No one in SF is stated to be a bullet dodger or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Also, the fact Akuma has never defeated anyone who is actually in the cast with Shun Goku Satsu. Everyone found a way around it and you're telling me ninjas can't? GTFO.
> 
> ...



bison died from a shun goku satsu, but he is a very liked character thats why he was put back into the series in sf4, if you think ninjas can get out of a shun goku satsu, then akuma can very eaisly get out of genjutsu, ashura warp+mountain busters ftw, the only reason akuma stalemated gen was because he survived a shun goku satsu, and gen was very sick so akuma thought it wasnt a fair match. we have no idea what gens feats are especially since he only appears in 1 game, 

-all akuma does is wait until the ninjas run in and surround him, slam the ground with an island buster, fire a huge blast into the air and, ashura warp and light punch everyones face in who survives the blast which wont be much, and tsunade hasnt shown any feats close to akuma, and by the way it seems like you think akuma is just going to stand around while everyone is attacking him


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 20, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Except Tsunade is a lot stronger physically and a lot more durable than the majority of the entire Naruto cast and lost/stale mated to someone who she should of raped. Same shit different name.
> 
> 
> Narutoverse rapes. Can we close thread now since all the people who think Akuma wins can only scream "mountain buster, ocean walker" and avoid all questions or redirect them with something irrelevant *cough* hulk comparison *cough



Yea.  Hulk can't beat the Naruto-verse either because he's physically stronger and more durable than the Naruto-verse as well.

You've also ignored several of Akuma's abilities in this fight that have been brought up and don't address them either.


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 20, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Except Tsunade is a lot stronger physically and a lot more durable than the majority of the entire Naruto cast



Does not matter,she is not stronger then Akuma.

your logic is just


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> bison died from a shun goku satsu, but he is a very liked character thats why he was put back into the series in sf4, if you think ninjas can get out of a shun goku satsu, then akuma can very eaisly get out of genjutsu, ashura warp+mountain busters ftw, the only reason akuma stalemated gen was because he survived a shun goku satsu, and gen was very sick so akuma thought it wasnt a fair match. we have no idea what gens feats are especially since he only appears in 1 game,
> 
> -all akuma does is wait until the ninjas run in and surround him, slam the ground with an island buster, fire a huge blast into the air and, ashura warp and light punch everyones face in who survives the blast which wont be much, and tsunade hasnt shown any feats close to akuma, and by the way it seems like you think akuma is just going to stand around while everyone is attacking him



The thing you said about Bison is speculation. No, just because Naruto characters can get past Shun Goku Satsu doesn't mean Akuma can get around their tech "just because".


Cool he slams the ground. What is that suppose to do? Seriously? It did absolutely nothing to Ryu. 

Why is everyone standing around while he attacks them is the better question.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> The thing you said about Bison is speculation. No, just because Naruto characters can get past Shun Goku Satsu doesn't mean Akuma can get around their tech "just because".
> 
> 
> Cool he slams the ground. What is that suppose to do? Seriously? It did absolutely nothing to Ryu.
> ...



its not speculation, it was the official backstory untill it got retconned and sf4 got released.
i can reverse your argument, just because akuma can get around genjutsu, doesnt mean naruto characters can get around his tech "just because"
he slams the ground, causes an earthquake, then shoots a aoe attack, murdering most of the characters


----------



## Devil Kings (Feb 21, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> What? She has no durability feats to her name.



Actually her best durability feat, is with Katsuya, she survived Shinra Tensai.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Actually her best durability feat, is with Katsuya, she survived Shinra Tensai.



IIRC no one died from shinra tensei


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> The thing you said about Bison is speculation. No, just because Naruto characters can get past Shun Goku Satsu doesn't mean Akuma can get around their tech "just because".
> 
> 
> Cool he slams the ground. What is that suppose to do? Seriously? It did absolutely nothing to Ryu.
> ...



He never hit Ryu with it he struck the island and the island fell apart, If he hit Ryu with it he without a doubt would have died.

Saying anyone in Naruto verse has the ability to surive an attack that split an Island is fucking laughable.

Bison did die, part of his soul remained in Rose therefore he could be resurrected. 

Goutetsu was killed by the Shun Goku Satsu.

Your saying Gen surviving it as if to say it somehow lowers the feat, Gen survived by removing his soul before it could be sent to hell. Name someone who can do that in Narutoverse.

Gouken survived via the power of nothingness which counters Akuma's abilities.

I've already brought this up several times and so has many other people you have yet to post an arguement other than "lol no he cant" or "Lawl genjutsu".


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Wutani said:


> He never hit Ryu with it he struck the island and the island fell apart, If he hit Ryu with it he without a doubt would have died.
> 
> Saying anyone in Naruto verse has the ability to surive an attack that split an Island is fucking laughable.
> 
> ...



Lack of reading comprehension... Other dude said Akuma would hit the ground, teleport, and attack the survivors. 

I'll go down the list of characters who can make counters to Shun Goku Satsu.


Naruto/Itachi/Deidara/Kakashi/whoever can use a bunshin- Kage Bunshin or equivalent. 
Kakashi/Madara/Sasuke/Itachi - Sharingan
Pain - Shinra Tensei or simply laughing it off
Zabuza - Hidden Mist


To reiterate:

What's Akuma going to do when he gets placed in a genjutsu by an Uchiha?

What's Akuma going to do when he gets hit by the Pain Soul eat?

What's Akuma going to do if Jiraiyai hits him with an Oodama Rasengan or Frog Songs him/SoTUW

What's Akuma going to do against Deidara's bombs?

What's Akuma going to do against Kakashi's Kamui/Bunshins/Raikiri.

What's Akuma going to do against Orochimaru's body transfer?

What's Akuma going to do against Kisame's tricks?



cnorwood said:


> its not speculation, it was the official backstory *untill it got retconned* and sf4 got released.
> i can reverse your argument, just because akuma can get around genjutsu, doesnt mean naruto characters can get around his tech "just because"
> he slams the ground, causes an earthquake, then shoots a aoe attack, murdering most of the characters



Nuff said.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> IIRC no one died from shinra tensei



Only the villagers who had katsuya's with them survived that attack.


----------



## Stajyun (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol at using non canon street fighters feats. Anyway those game feats are not valid because he can't do any of thoes feats in the anime or movies. If we go by that logic i can say game rock lee would rape the whole street fighter verse. Lol at non canon feats.


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Lack of reading comprehension... Other dude said *Akuma would hit the ground, teleport, and attack the survivors. *
> 
> I'll go down the list of characters who can make counters to Shun Goku Satsu.
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with the bolded statement, Akuma could throw out submarine kicks, island chops and Soul Fucking all over the place. 

Lol Kage Bunshin's hahahhahahaha. 

Explain how anyone is surviving a Shun Goku Satsu.

Lol at pain laughing it off, Zabuza he got schooled by Genin Naruto and Sasuke with a Shadow Shuriken correct? What is Zabuza going to do when he meets someone that could literally kill him in a single blow.

And again, Bison did not survive the Shun Goku Satsu, he was killed he was resurrected as he had part of his soul inside Rose. I think thats the fourth time ive said that.



MCjake said:


> Lol at using non canon street fighters feats. Anyway those game feats are not valid because he can't do any of thoes feats in the anime or movies. If we go by that logic i can say game rock lee would rape the whole street fighter verse. Lol at non canon feats.



What Non Canon feats, any Akuma feats that have been mentioned are in either Prologues or Endings. Canon feats. All of which have been posted several times. 

Also anyone with enough knowledge know how much force it would require to kick a submarine out from the sea floor?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

MCjake said:


> Lol at using non canon street fighters feats. Anyway those game feats are not valid because he can't do any of thoes feats in the anime or movies. If we go by that logic i can say game rock lee would rape the whole street fighter verse. Lol at non canon feats.



lol im assuming you havent read the thread considering every feat we used are canon


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Wutani said:


> There is nothing wrong with the bolded statement, Akuma could throw out submarine kicks, island chops and Soul Fucking all over the place.


I like how you ignored my part about what the Naruto cast can do, or do you agree he has no counter for all of that? 




> Lol Kage Bunshin's hahahhahahaha.


Since you have nothing to say I'll assume you have no counter.



> Explain how anyone is surviving a Shun Goku Satsu.


These are ninjas, they can find ways around getting hit. Just like Naruto has Rasenshuriken... Doesn't mean he is going to start rasenshuriken everything he sees and auto wins.



> Lol at pain laughing it off, Zabuza he got schooled by Genin Naruto and Sasuke with a Shadow Shuriken correct? What is Zabuza going to do when he meets someone that could literally kill him in a single blow.


The hell is Shun Goku Satsu going to do to dead bodies? Zabuza got tricked by a clever *Bunshin* plan. Akuma would too. 



> And again, Bison did not survive the Shun Goku Satsu, he was killed he was resurrected as he had part of his soul inside Rose. I think thats the fourth time ive said that.


Still, he found a way around it.




> What Non Canon feats, any Akuma feats that have been mentioned are in either Prologues or Endings. Canon feats. All of which have been posted several times.


Saying his hadoukens are forest busters or whatever dumb shit it's called is filler. Saying he is above a bullet timer is filler. Using Oni feats are filler until proven otherwise. Shin Akuma is filler. 



> Also anyone with enough knowledge know how much force it would require to kick a submarine out from the sea floor?


Who cares.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

^LAWL


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> I like how you ignored my part about what the Naruto cast can do, or do you agree he has no counter for all of that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you missed the part where Akuma walked up behind Gouken next to Ryu and tried Shun Goku Satsu Gouken right off the bat. Your arguement is lawl worthy.

Its been shown recently that soul fuckery=dead Edo Tensei with Kin/Ginkaku.

Shun Goku Satsu send your soul to hell unless you can empty your soul. Anyone in Naruto Verse that can do that.

Your saying SF games are not canon? Akuma forest busted at the ending of one of the Street Fighter games it was posted already in this thread.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

shin akuma is canon, he fought against oro and gil as shin akuma, oni akuma is canon untill otherwise stated, sf4 endings are canon, every feat we posted is canon.
let me guess tho they arent canon because that would make akuma too strong for your liking, next this guy is going to say that raditz isnt a multi mountain buster because he lost to piccolo and goku


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Wutani said:


> I think you missed the part where Akuma walked up behind Gouken next to Ryu and tried Shun Goku Satsu Gouken right off the bat. Your arguement is lawl worthy.


Ugh? What is your point?



> Its been shown recently that soul fuckery=dead Edo Tensei with Kin/Ginkaku.


That was a sealing technique. We've known from the beginning you can seal Edo Tensei. What is your point? We know that they cannot be harmed.

Shun Goku Satsu send your soul to hell unless you can empty your soul. Anyone in Naruto Verse that can do that.



> Your saying SF games are not canon? Akuma forest busted at the ending of one of the Street Fighter games it was posted already in this thread.


Can you please read what I type before replying? Akuma's Hadous are not forest busters. Beside all of the endings in SF aren't canon. I thought that was painfully obvious?



cnorwood said:


> shin akuma is canon, he fought against oro and gil as shin akuma, oni akuma is canon untill otherwise stated, sf4 endings are canon, every feat we posted is canon.
> let me guess tho they arent canon because that would make akuma too strong for your liking, next this guy is going to say that raditz isnt a multi mountain buster because he lost to piccolo and goku



Shin Akuma = Akuma. There is no difference in the two. Go find the Shin akuma story line. I'll wait. How would Oni be considered canon until otherwise? He looks like another filler character. 

When did I ever say Akuma's 3S SSF4 annd A2 endings weren't canon? I only said Evil Ryu/Oni(until stated otherwise)/Shin Bison weren't canon to street fighter STORY. They have no place inside the story as their never mentioned. Ryu has never used the Satusi no Hadou so how can "Evil Ryu" exist? He merely used Mesu Shoryuken against Sagat in Street Fighter 1 and never awoken the SnH after that. Evil Ryu = filler until Capcom decides he isn't. 

Shin Akuma has never been mentioned in the Street Fighter story either. He's simply a boss character to fight and they nerfed him to "Akuma" to be playable. There is no difference story wise between the two. Same for Shin Bison except they beefed him up to make him a boss. Story wise there is no difference. 

You cannot claim a character isn't filler when Capcom hasn't established them into the story or even released them officially. 

Also, stop with the comparisons to other verses. They make absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 21, 2011)

I like how people here assume Akuma is a casual island buster, or how he can break outta genjutsus with ease.


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

FireEel said:


> I like how people here assume Akuma is a casual island buster, or how he can break outta genjutsus with ease.



He broke the Island to show Ryu what you can accomplish with the Satsui No Hadou.

Akuma did it pretty casually since it was a chop.

Edit:

Evil Ryu was in the Zero manga and was then adapted into Capcom's Canon.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

shin bison was canon to sfa3, that was his canonically strongest body. shin akuma is canon its like ssj goku= goku, yea they are the same person but 1 version is hella stronger than the other


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

FireEel said:


> I like how people here assume Akuma is a casual island buster, or how he can break outta genjutsus with ease.



i like how people say that akuma isnt a casual island buster when he DID IT IN THE FUCKING STORY. and i like how people think that all of a sudden et zombies are immune to soul fucking attacks and any nin would automatically know how to get out of a tech that they never encountered before, just because other people in a diffrent universe can


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i like how people say that akuma isnt a casual island buster when he DID IT IN THE FUCKING STORY. and i like how people think that all of a sudden et zombies are immune to soul fucking attacks and any nin would automatically know how to get out of a tech that they never encountered before, just because other people in a diffrent universe can



Explain why he stalemated someone like Gen who is no where NEAR an island buster. 

Are you not a reader of Naruto? They do it all the time.




cnorwood said:


> shin bison was canon to sfa3, that was his canonically strongest body. shin akuma is canon its like ssj goku= goku, yea they are the same person but 1 version is hella stronger than the other



Source for that?


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 21, 2011)

I like how they ignore actual videos posted here showing akuma doing it.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> I like how they ignore actual videos here posted showing akuma doing it.



I could always say Sasuke looks at Akuma.. 

/thread?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> I could always say Sasuke looks at Akuma..
> 
> /thread?



yea because when the entire verse is surrounding him he is automatically going to look in the eyes of an uchiha


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Since when did it matter if you looked into the eyes of an Uchiha for Amaterasu to work?


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> I could always say Sasuke looks at Akuma..
> 
> /thread?



I could always say Akuma see's Sasuke and Shun Goku Satsu's his ass into oblivion and then shits on his corpse.

/thread?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Since when did it matter if you looked into the eyes of an Uchiha for Amaterasu to work?


Amaterasu wouldn't make him scratch his balls dawg.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Sasuke has the Sharingan, why is he getting hit by an obvious attack? If you're going to make one liners, try to make them viable kthx.

Lawl now Akuma has the durability to tank Amaterasu? I should go ocean floor training. Maybe then I'll be able to tank planet busters


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Since when did it matter if you looked into the eyes of an Uchiha for Amaterasu to work?



amaterasu didnt even burn down a forest, you know a forest FULL OF TREES, yea that is sure some strong fire


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

When did Itachi focus Amaterasu on a forest?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Sasuke has the Sharingan, why is he getting hit by an obvious attack? If you're going to make one liners, try to make them viable kthx.
> 
> Lawl now Akuma has the durability to tank Amaterasu? I should go ocean floor training. Maybe then I'll be able to tank planet busters



sinve when was amaterasu a planet buster. let me guess "cuz its hawter den duh sunnn"


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Sasuke has the Sharingan, why is he getting hit by an obvious attack? If you're going to make one liners, try to make them viable kthx.
> 
> Lawl now Akuma has the durability to tank Amaterasu? I should go ocean floor training. Maybe then I'll be able to *tank planet busters *



Sasuke had the sharingan and was completely schooled by Raikage, Akuma fucking Shun Goku Satsu's him.

Lol at planet busting Amaterasu, im fucking done here.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

When did I say Amaterasu was a planet buster? O_O You guys should go to school.

Raikage had a counter for the Sharingan.
Akuma does not.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> When did Itachi focus Amaterasu on a forest?



he hit a forest during the fight with sasuke


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> When did I say Amaterasu was a planet buster? O_O You guys should go to school.
> 
> Raikage had a counter for the Sharingan.
> Akuma does not.



No.  He didn't.  He just proved that you can move faster Sharingan.  Which Lee also did against an underdeveloped one.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Reread what I said. When did Itachi focus his Amaterasu on a forest?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Reread what I said. When did Itachi focus his Amaterasu on a forest?



where did it say that the amaterasu is stronger on something focused on, than something not focused on


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Because it burns whatever the eye focuses on? 

Fact: Itachi focused Amaterasu on Sasuke's lower body and it got burned extremely fast
Fact: Itach didn't focus Amaterasu on the forest and it took an extremely long time to burn/it didn't burn at all.

Same can be said for Jiraiyai's toad stomach.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

besides amaterasu couldnt even burn, karin, fodder samurai, the uchiha building, andthe raikage was tanking it,


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Because it burns whatever the eye focuses on?
> 
> Fact: Itachi focused Amaterasu on Sasuke's lower body and it got burned extremely fast
> Fact: Itach didn't focus Amaterasu on the forest and it took an extremely long time to burn/it didn't burn at all.
> ...



lol 
fact, sasukes back got barely got burned
fact, itachi couldnt burn down a forest
fact, it couldtn burn karins coat
fact, we actually didnt see the toads stomach get burned, for all we know he couldve amaterasu'd it and kisame couldve hit it with samehada


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

Actually setting Akuma on fire just adds to his offensive potential when he tatsumaki's people they will also be on fire.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> lol
> fact, sasukes back got barely got burned
> fact, itachi couldnt burn down a forest
> fact, it couldtn burn karins coat
> fact, we actually didnt see the toads stomach get burned, for all we know he couldve amaterasu'd it and kisame couldve hit it with samehada



Half of his body is gone.

Itachi never tried to burn down a forest, neither did Sasuke try to burn Karin.
That last one is pure speculation on your part. Ignored.

Try again?


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Lawl now Akuma has the durability to tank Amaterasu? I should go ocean floor training. Maybe then I'll be able to tank planet busters










I wish you were trolling,but I see you are serious.

and I thought I had seen everything :rofl


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

How does that sentence seem remotely serious? Drugs are bad m'kay


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Because it burns whatever the eye focuses on?
> 
> .



it's supposed  to be the strongest fire, it's supposed to be hot as the sun.Yet it fails in so many levels ,no one will buy that.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Buy what? That it did burn whatever the eye has focused on to this date slightly excluding Killerbee?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 21, 2011)

It couldn't burn Karin's hair


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

When did Sasuke focus Amaterasu on Karin?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

please tell me where in the story does it say the heat matters on what the eye aims on


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> When did Sasuke focus Amaterasu on Karin?



What the hell has focusing got to do with it, its not the focusing that gives the flames their power, its the heat of the flame, and so far its been nothing but mediocre. 

Akuma still Shun Goku Satsu's until you tell me how they will counter it.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

I gave counters to Shun Goku Satsu earlier in this thread.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 21, 2011)

crater

This page would of been better for you, since it says it burns the target.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> I gave counters to Shun Goku Satsu earlier in this thread.



That comment was from what he heard about the technique, not from what he witnessed. It's a baseless statement.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

That + Proxy's scan implies Kishi is telling us something. It's also fact that Itachi & Sasuke has never been able to burn something their eyes weren't focused on. IE the frog's stomach still had Amaterasu flames burning yet nothing was burning, but it burned the stomach quick enough for Itachi & Kisame to flee when he focused. 

Zetsu's statement is supported by manga directly.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 21, 2011)

A compelling argument from Veikuri to be honest.


----------



## Alita (Feb 21, 2011)

Pein blitzes akuma and rips his soul out of his body. Unless someone has some speed feats that prove he's hypersonic. And if so i want to see them.

And it isn't as if naruto characters are gonna just gonna stand around and wait to die from a island busting karate chop. 

And where are akuma's durability feats which prove he can survive a MB from kyuubi or hachibi, or pein's CT, or kakashi's kamui, or deidara's c3/c4, etc?

Akuma wank is strong here.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

so no one has anything saying that amaterasu only works if the target is focusing, you never gave an argument for naruto characters countering shun goku satsu, all you said is that if gen could do it, any ninja can, even tho they never encountered the technique. well the same can be said about akuma and genjutsu.
 island sinking earthquake+aoe blasts  would end most of the verse before they even got to him


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> That + Proxy's scan implies Kishi is telling us something. It's also fact that Itachi & Sasuke has never been able to burn something their eyes weren't focused on. IE the frog's stomach still had Amaterasu flames burning yet nothing was burning, but it burned the stomach quick enough for Itachi & Kisame to flee when he focused.
> 
> Zetsu's statement is supported by manga directly.



so what you are saying is that there is nothing saying that it only works on targets focused on, and targets not focused on get burned to a wayyy lesser degree, and any notion thinking that it only works well on targets focused on is just pure speculation. ok thanks


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 21, 2011)

It's not really speculation. It's really a character statement backed up by feats. They say it burns the target, and so far it's only burned the target. I'm not sure how it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 21, 2011)

Wutani said:


> What the hell has focusing got to do with it, its not the focusing that gives the flames their power, its the heat of the flame, and so far its been nothing but mediocre.
> 
> Akuma still Shun Goku Satsu's until you tell me how they will counter it.


This makes more sense.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> It's not really speculation. It's really a character statement backed up by feats. They say it burns the target, and so far it's only burned the target. I'm not sure how it doesn't make sense.



where does it say that it doesnt burn if its not the target, it was burning down the forest just very very very slowly


----------



## Wutani (Feb 21, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> It's not really speculation. It's really a character statement backed up by feats. They say it burns the target, and so far it's only burned the target. I'm not sure how it doesn't make sense.



He focused KB yet Karin got burned. 

Wut.

He put flames on his Susanoo Raikage chopped through them, got burned.



Veikuri said:


> That + Proxy's scan implies Kishi is telling us something. It's also fact that Itachi & Sasuke has never been able to burn something their eyes weren't focused on. IE the frog's stomach still had Amaterasu flames burning yet nothing was burning, but it burned the stomach quick enough for Itachi & Kisame to flee when he focused.
> 
> Zetsu's statement is supported by manga directly.



Your taking Zetsu's statements as fact he also said Madara was light speed, Kishi also said Amaterasu was as hot as the sun. And we all know thats complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 21, 2011)

Zetsu said Madara was faster than light? I don't remember that O_O


----------



## FireEel (Feb 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> where does it say that it doesnt burn if its not the target, it was burning down the forest just very very very slowly



Because as repeatedly said, Itachi wasn't focusing on the forest?

We look at how Amaterasu has always worked and we quickly see an obvious pattern.

1) Itachi vs Toad's stomach, burning a hole through it quickly, shocking Jiraiya who claims it's fireproof.

FOCUS: We can conclude that Itachi had focuses on the center of toad belly to burn a hole right through

SIDE EFFECT: However fire being fire spreads to the sides, though as Itachi does not focus on them, they are not burning powerfully.



2) Itachi vs Sasuke, and uses Amaterasu on Sasuke's katon

FOCUS: Itachi was focusing on Sasuke's katon, and easily burned it out completely



3) Itachi vs Sasuke

FOCUS: Itachi burns half of Sasuke's body off near immediately, including his wings which tanks katon and Deidara's bombs

SIDE EFFECT: As Itachi was turning his gaze to follow Sasuke, trees that his view passed caught fire, and the fire begun to spread, by the time Naruto and co arrived, it had spread through the entire forest. However, they do not burn powerfully as the forests were not part of Itachi's focus in the first place



4) As Tobi attempts to explain the truth to Sasuke, Itachi's failsafe activates, causing Sasuke to put Amaterasu on Tobi

FOCUS: Notice how frighteningly fast the flames on Tobi's shoulder spreads? While it is indeed true no obvious damage was done, Tobi did show a great deal of fright and pain at catching fire, and we never did see how he put the fire out.




5) Sasuke vs Hachibi

FOCUS: Sasuke wants to take the impossibly powerful Hachibi out, he does it in *fucking seconds.* Hachibi is utterly helpless, though not hopeless, as we know he does put a tentacle bunshin out.

SIDE EFFECT: Karin gets touched by the flames, only reason she doesn't burn up immediately is due to the fact she wasn't the one being focused on





6) Sasuke vs Raikage

FOCUS: Missed, Raikage dodged the flame

SIDE EFFECT: A Samurai whose Sasuke's gaze passed caught fire, but didn't die immediately as he wasn't the focus



7) Sasuke vs Danzou

FOCUS: Sasuke wants Danzou dead. Once again, he does it immediately. Only problem is Danzou had Izanagi, or he would indeed be dead.



*Every single instance of Amaterasu have showed the same pattern. The focused target is quickly burnt, while the side targets or bystanders whom the user's gaze passed catches fire too, but burns far more slowly.*


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2011)

FireEel said:


> snip



so basically what your saying is that nothing in the manga or databooks says that while focusing on the target it is stronger than not focusing. and that amaterasu has many more low level showings than high end showings, and sasuke was aiming at raikage and he was tanking it for at least a min


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 21, 2011)

Wutani said:


> Your taking Zetsu's statements as fact he also said Madara was light speed.



In a way that its not expected to be taken seriously.

"well sorry I dont move at the fricken speed of light."

He was just complaining that Madara said he was late.

He technically doesn't even say anything about Madara moving at those speeds.



cnorwood said:


> so basically what your saying is that nothing in the manga or databooks says that while focusing on the target it is stronger than not focusing. and that amaterasu has many more low level showings than high end showings, *and sasuke was aiming at raikage and he was tanking it for at least a min*



no he wasn't. he was shrouding his Susano'o in it.


----------



## Devil Kings (Feb 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so basically what your saying is that nothing in the manga or databooks says that while focusing on the target it is stronger than not focusing. and that amaterasu has many more low level showings than high end showings, and sasuke was aiming at raikage and he was tanking it for at least a min



Wow, you just completely miss his whole fucking point. 

He has shown multiple times the ways the fires works, yet you fucking denies all the evidence.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 21, 2011)

Amaterasu won't even harm Akuma so what are you people on about?


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 21, 2011)

it does not say anywhere that the fire works that way.Its supposed to be the strongest fire, but yet it has failed so many times.

It could not even burn Karin,you think its gonna kill akuma?


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> it does not say anywhere that the fire works that way.Its supposed to be the strongest fire, but yet it has failed so many times.
> 
> It could not even burn Karin,you think its gonna kill akuma?
> 
> ...



Zetsu said so and it has been working like that before and after he said so.  Troll harder.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 21, 2011)

It really makes perfect sense to me. What gets focused on always burns.

Maybe I'm missing some big flaw in the logic, but it seems pretty solid to me.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

ashura warp


----------



## Devil Kings (Feb 22, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> It really makes perfect sense to me. What gets focused on always burns.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing some big flaw in the logic, but it seems pretty solid to me.



This place doesn't use logic when it concerns Naruto.


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Zetsu said so and it has been working like that before and after he said so.  Troll harder.



 He said what he had heard about it. Seriously Why does heat matter on what the eye aims on? Its fire.

Before you say Kishi wanted to tell us something,I believe he did say it was hot as the sun.More Bullshit please.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Obvious hyperbole is obvious.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait, are we still on the retarded "Amaterasu instantly appears on any target the user looks at" shit? Even though every time we've seen it used, it is clearly fired out of the mouth and travels to its target like any other projectile/ranged attack?


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 22, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait, are we still on the retarded "Amaterasu instantly appears on any target the user looks at" shit? Even though every time we've seen it used, it is clearly fired out of the mouth and travels to its target like any other projectile/ranged attack?



Actually no lol

It's a different argument. More about the power and how it effects the target differently from those caught by "splash" damage.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait, are we still on the retarded "Amaterasu instantly appears on any target the user looks at" shit? Even though every time we've seen it used, it is clearly fired out of the mouth and travels to its target like any other projectile/ranged attack?



What the.... Did I miss a page or something?


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 22, 2011)

Err this amaterasu argument is pretty bad. All I see in defense of the Naruto side is hyperbole and No Limits Fallacies. "It burns the target to nothingness" Well, where are the feats? I actually read all 11 pages and Naruto side shows approximately 0 feats.

Amaterasu has never done anything notable in Naruto, it won't be doing anything to someone with superior durability, someone who stands inside erupting volcanoes, until I see a scan (which I'm pretty sure there isnt one) of it doing something remotely close to an erupting volcano in heat/power/destructive force. If a volcano had erupted over that forest that Itachi amaterasu'd what do you think would have happened?


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 22, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> Err this amaterasu argument is pretty bad. All I see in defense of the Naruto side is hyperbole and No Limits Fallacies. "It burns the target to nothingness" Well, where are the feats? I actually read all 11 pages and Naruto side shows approximately 0 feats.
> 
> Amaterasu has never done anything notable in Naruto, it won't be doing anything to someone with superior durability, someone who stands inside erupting volcanoes, until I see a scan (which I'm pretty sure there isnt one) of it doing something remotely close to an erupting volcano in heat/power/destructive force. If a volcano had erupted over that forest that Itachi amaterasu'd what do you think would have happened?



The argument right now isn't exactly about the power. It's about the way the attack works.

I haven't said anything about who wins by the way


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> Err this amaterasu argument is pretty bad. All I see in defense of the Naruto side is hyperbole and No Limits Fallacies. "It burns the target to nothingness" Well, where are the feats? I actually read all 11 pages and Naruto side shows approximately 0 feats.
> 
> Amaterasu has never done anything notable in Naruto, it won't be doing anything to someone with superior durability, someone who stands inside erupting volcanoes, until I see a scan (which I'm pretty sure there isnt one) of it doing something remotely close to an erupting volcano in heat/power/destructive force. If a volcano had erupted over that forest that Itachi amaterasu'd what do you think would have happened?



Try using canon feats before talking.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 22, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> The argument right now isn't exactly about the power. It's about the way the attack works.
> 
> I haven't said anything about who wins by the way



I see... well I wasn't really sure what that had to do with anything since Im saying it wasn't going to do anything anyways.

Oh you clever little shrew


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sasuke was sure worried about Karin despite focusing the attack on Hachibi.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 22, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Sasuke was sure worried about Karin despite focusing the attack on Hachibi.



Becoz it has been shown that Amaterasu still burns even if ur not focused? Only difference is that it does so much slower.

There's a goddamned reason why a fireproof toad belly, Hachibi, 1/2 of Sasuke and Danzou got devastated in fucking seconds.


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

This is laughable, Amaterasu only burns super hard on what he focuses on and only slightly singes something he isn't focusing on lol, so we have indecisive flames. Good stuff Naruto Fans.

Still waiting on someone to tell me how anyone in Narutoverse is surviving Shun Goku Satsu.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Wutani said:


> This is laughable, Amaterasu only burns super hard on what he focuses on and only slightly singes something he isn't focusing on lol, so we have indecisive flames. Good stuff Naruto Fans.
> 
> Still waiting on someone to tell me how anyone in Narutoverse is surviving Shun Goku Satsu.



they arent nor are they surviving him spamming forrest busters


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

LP LP -> LK HP. Narutoverse falls over.


----------



## Toriko (Feb 22, 2011)

/\Sorry if I'm necroposting, but just fuckin LMAO, best post I've read here


----------



## Toriko (Feb 22, 2011)

My 2 cents though, weren't naruto characters reasonably high on the tier list having difficulty with attacking Pain in 5 secs? What stops Akuma from rusing up to everyone, light punching them, and ending them? Afterall IIRC he' like mach 5-7, which is alot more than the barely supersonic naruto peeps.

And about the Amaterasu thing, it doesnt make alot of sense that if you're hit by it and the flame wasn't focused on you, then you weren't hit by it's full strength. Fire is fire, and the temp isn't gonna be lower just becuase the flame wasn't focused on you, especially when it completely envelops something like it did with the forest.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

Amaterasu is only as hot as what its been shown to work on which is other fire IIRC. Until it gets some solid feats of burning something I doubt it would be that much hotter then regular fire.


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 22, 2011)

Wutani said:


> This is laughable, Amaterasu only burns super hard on what he focuses on and only slightly singes something he isn't focusing on lol, so we have indecisive flames. Good stuff Naruto Fans.
> 
> Still waiting on someone to tell me how anyone in Narutoverse is surviving Shun Goku Satsu.



I know,Its some major bullshit :rofl


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot of the stuff that comes from the Naruto side seems idiotic in pretty much every case. However when something that actually makes sense comes up, it's best to read and actually think about it before dismissing it.

Why is it so hard to believe that the flames have different heat depending on what's being focused on and what just touches the flames? Especially if it makes sense with what it's done in the manga? There hasn't been any deviation in the way the flames work, and I don't see what's so ridiculous about it.


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 22, 2011)

Because your assuming it does.No where in the manga does it say,that its hotter when its focused.Fire is Fire


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> A lot of the stuff that comes from the Naruto side seems idiotic in pretty much every case. However when something that actually makes sense comes up, it's best to read and actually think about it before dismissing it.
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe that the flames have different heat depending on what's being focused on and what just touches the flames? Especially if it makes sense with what it's done in the manga? There hasn't been any deviation in the way the flames work, and I don't see what's so ridiculous about it.





Majinvergil said:


> Because your assuming it does.No where in the manga does it say,that its hotter when its focused.Fire is Fire



Exactly, Amaterasu is a fire jutsu are you going to tell me that Gamayu Endan is hotter on the target than it is on surrounding areas. It makes no sense, and it is not based in manga fact or supported anywhere else in the manga. Amaterasu is a fire jutsu that spreads fire along the Users vision.

Fire burns, it does not choose to burn a certain thing more than others.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 22, 2011)

So you want a character statement to back up what our eyes can see? You realize the Naruto manga is laughed at for character statements, so why do you NEED to have one to back this up?


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> So you want a character statement to back up what our eyes can see? You realize the Naruto manga is laughed at for character statements, so why do you NEED to have one to back this up?



I said it needed to be backed up in the manga i never said it had to supported via a character.

Amaterasu has been shown to burn what the user see's, It has not shown to be more damaging when the user is focusing on something.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 22, 2011)

Um, alot of times in fiction fire attacks can vaporize rock but then the stuff that catches fire as a result only burns at a normal speed. Its actually kind of common.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 22, 2011)

But it has shown to be more aggressive on the target. The scans were posted on page 11 by FireEel, and I still don't see your point. There's no assumptions here, it's going strictly from the feats shown in the manga.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

It doesn't matter what you all thing Amaterasu can or should do. Fact is that it hurt Killerbee,Sasuke's lower body, and a frog stomach resistant to fire. All what the eye was focused on. 

How do they avoid Shun Goku Satsu? Name a character and they have a counter for it. Simple trickery will beat it. It's not some long ranged move that would out priority it.

If you want to talk about low showings, Shun Goku Satsu has only killed one person. He caught Bison with it because Bison was fighting fighting someone else and Gen/Gouken both survived it. 

Akuma also has 0 speed feats. So he is assumed slower than Naruto until proven otherwise. I'll more than likely ignore anything Cnorwood is going to say.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> wank wank wank.



lol ive made more points than you, NO NARUTO CHARACTER HAS A COUNTER FOR SHUN GOKU SATSU, THEY NEVER SEEN THE MOVE, IT DOESNT EXIST IN THEIR UNIVERSE, THEY HAVE NEVER HAD A COUNTER FOR SOUL ATTACKS IN THEIR SERIES, THEY WONT HAVE ONE FOR A SOUL ATTACK THAT IS STRONGER THAN ONE IN THEIR SERIES. I dont get what is so hard to understand about that


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> It doesn't matter what you all thing Amaterasu can or should do. Fact is that it hurt Killerbee,Sasuke's lower body, and a frog stomach resistant to fire. All what the eye was focused on.
> 
> How do they avoid Shun Goku Satsu? Name a character and they have a counter for it. Simple trickery will beat it. It's not some long ranged move that would out priority it.
> 
> ...



Shun Goku Satsu killed Goutetsu as well, It sends the targets soul to hell, enjoy trying to think of a counter.

Also you must have a great time wanking to your fan fiction.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 22, 2011)

My last word on the Amaterasu's effects is that the explanation put forth uses only canon manga feats, and I see no reason it should be denied.

That said I should comment on the match. Akuma having island busting strength, a soul fucking maneuver and insane durability should more than make up for his lack of speed feats. (Which I haven't seen any mention of.)


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Wutani said:


> Shun Goku Satsu killed Goutetsu as well, It sends the targets soul to hell, enjoy trying to think of a counter.
> 
> Also you must have a great time wanking to your fan fiction.



Goutetsu is the one, and only person Akuma has killed with it. It was also before the series started. So, yeah. He has never killed any of the Street Fighter cast with it. Gen, Gouken, and Bison have never been to hell so that shits on your argument. 


Itachi sussanoo slashes Akuma.

/thread.

Akuma isn't going to Shun Goku Satsu the entire Naruverse. Try again?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 22, 2011)

...
The starting distance of kilometers, lack of actual feats proving Akuma has some vast speed advantage, and black chakra orbs, ended the notion Akuma can "solo" even before the fight began. This doesn't even factor in Gedo Mazo or teleport setting up from madara as overkill.




GG


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ...
> The starting distance of kilometers, lack of actual feats proving Akuma has some vast speed advantage, and black chakra orbs, ended the notion Akuma can "solo" even before the fight began. This doesn't even factor in Gedo Mazo or teleport setting up from madara as overkill.
> 
> 
> ...



ashura warp to the top of the kyubi/hachibis head and karate chop=gg
then he just spams forest busters and Shun goku satsus


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Somehow those Akuma wankers will dismiss that and say his ocean training will tank that 

edit: lawl^


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Lawl now Akuma has the durability to tank Amaterasu? I should go ocean floor training. Maybe then I'll be able to tank planet busters



Does not mean much coming from the guy who said this.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Goutetsu is the one, and only person Akuma has killed with it. It was also before the series started. So, yeah. He has never killed any of the Street Fighter cast with it. Gen, Gouken, and Bison have never been to hell so that shits on your argument.


name one person in the narutoverse who posses the power of nothingness, can empty their soul, or can split their soul in pieces. please just name 1 then i will say narutoverse has 1 person that can counter SGS


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> Does not mean much coming from the guy who said this.



/THREAD lol


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 22, 2011)

You guys are acting like he said Amaterasu is a planet buster in that statement. He wasn't. He was simply stating that you guys thought too much of ocean floor training or whatever.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> You guys are acting like he said Amaterasu is a planet buster in that statement. He wasn't. He was simply stating that you guys thought too much of ocean floor training or whatever.



he obviously thought too little of the feat, a person who not only just stands arount at the ocean floor he is training down there has to have some awesome durability to not be compressed to a pancake, and yes it does look like he said amaterasu is a planet buster, "if i train at the ocean floor then ill be able to tank *planet busters"*


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 22, 2011)

No argument about the durability of being able to train down there.

You're twisting his words though.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> ashura warp to the top of the kyubi/hachibis head and karate chop=gg
> then he just spams forest busters and Shun goku satsus



My goodness. I didn't realize Akuma possed 360 degree vision and pre-cog to know the black chakra orb was coming (akuma being at the center of the village kilomter(s) away) before it did, and whom to target amongst the over 100,000 fighters surrounding him. This off course doesn't even factor into the equation if Akuma has speedfeats to run from the blast, or teleportation feats of kilometers. Much less the openings provided  to genjutsu from being high upon giants. A single genjutsu showing akuma his subsequent attack killed everything when it didn't is all it would take. 

In any case, enjoy the rest of the thread.  Hopefully this one doesn't get locked just because it has alot of pages. It's pretty interesting...


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Obvious twisting of words is obvious.

So why isn't he still claiming Amaterasu is a planet buster if that was the point he was trying to get across? As seen from this debate alone, Veikuri is not the the type of person to back down from what he believes just because three or four people say "Lol1!".


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Goutetsu is the one, and only person Akuma has killed with it. It was also before the series started. So, yeah. *He has never killed any of the Street Fighter cast with it.* Gen, Gouken, and Bison have never been to hell so that shits on your argument.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> It doesn't matter what you all thing Amaterasu can or should do. Fact is that it hurt Killerbee,Sasuke's lower body, and a frog stomach resistant to fire. All what the eye was focused on.


You see the difference is, Akuma stands in erupting volcanoes... Killerbee, Sasuke and Frog Stomach's dont.



> How do they avoid Shun Goku Satsu? Name a character and they have a counter for it. Simple trickery will beat it. It's not some long ranged move that would out priority it.


I would think you were a troll if you hadn't been posting for the past 10 pages. You're argument about why Shun Goku Satsu won't work is just because it wont? kthanxbai.



> If you want to talk about low showings, Shun Goku Satsu has only killed one person. He caught Bison with it because Bison was fighting fighting someone else and Gen/Gouken both survived it.


How many people have amaterasu killed? Susanoo? Tsukuyomi? Kamui? None? Oh.



> Akuma also has 0 speed feats. So he is assumed slower than Naruto until proven otherwise. I'll more than likely ignore anything Cnorwood is going to say.


He is faster than bullet-timers so that's atleast a start. And considering Narutoverse doesnt have much to hurt him with anyway... And finally another thing that's been forgotten by many in this thread, Akuma is not alone.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 22, 2011)

Oni Akuma allowed?

Link removed

There goes amaterasu...


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> You see the difference is, Akuma stands in erupting volcanoes... Killerbee, Sasuke and Frog Stomach's dont.


 Canon feats onry.



> I would think you were a troll if you hadn't been posting for the past 10 pages. You're argument about why Shun Goku Satsu won't work is just because it wont? kthanxbai.


 Troll harder. I never said SGS won't work. I'm only using the logic of you tards. 



> How many people have amaterasu killed? Susanoo? Tsukuyomi? Kamui? None? Oh.


Your point?



> He is faster than bullet-timers so that's atleast a start. And considering Narutoverse doesnt have much to hurt him with anyway... And finally another thing that's been forgotten by many in this thread, Akuma is not alone.


Canon feats onry.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Goutetsu is the one, and only person Akuma has killed with it. It was also before the series started. So, yeah. He has never killed any of the Street Fighter cast with it. Gen, Gouken, and Bison have never been to hell so that shits on your argument.



Shun Goku Setzu doesn't sent anyone to hell it just kills someone. Gen and Gouken turned themselves into a state of nothingness to avoid being affected by Shun Goku Setzu. Bison resurrected himself by implanting his soul to a clone body of some sort.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Shun Goku Setzu doesn't sent anyone to hell it just kills someone. Gen and Gouken turned themselves into a state of nothingness to avoid being affected by Shun Goku Setzu. Bison resurrected himself by implanting his soul to a clone body of some sort.



What is your overall point?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> What is your overall point?



this guy is a good troll, he has brought 0 scans and 0 arguements besides i dont want akuma to win so he cant, if i dont want it to be canon then its not canon, and his best argument "i cant counter this argument, so i think ill just say troll harder", at least other people arguing for the naruto side have at leaast brought up scans and actually tried to argue


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Canon feats onry.


You're the onry one who says they're not canon 



> Troll harder. I never said SGS won't work. I'm only using the logic of you tards.


No, you're not using any logic.



> Your point?


That a move doesn't have to had killed someone to be effective or lethal 



> Canon feats onry.


Am I the onry one who thinks that we shouldn't respond to this troll anymore and continue on as if he were not here?


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> You're the onry one who says they're not canon


Because it's obviously not canon.... Let me guess... You also think Evil Ryu is canon also? It's okay if you want to avoid that question <3



> That a move doesn't have to had killed someone to be effective or lethal


So by that logic, Amaterasu will kill Akuma?



> Am I the onry one who thinks that we shouldn't respond to this troll anymore and continue on as if he were not here?


Just because you say he's faster than bullet timers doesn't make it canon. Naruto is faster than Superman, therefore he now is. See wut I did thur?


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Just because you say he's faster than bullet timers doesn't make it canon. Naruto is faster than Superman, therefore he now is. See wut I did thur?



Wut you did thur was show that you are a massive retard.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Go away...


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Because it's obviously not canon.... Let me guess... You also think Evil Ryu is canon also? It's okay if you want to avoid that question <3


the diffrence between evil ryu and shin akuma is that shin akuma is canon, he fought gil and oro as shin akuma


> So by that logic, Amaterasu will kill Akuma?



soul attack=/=physical attack. physical durability=/=soul durability. naruto characters havent shown any resistance to soul attacks, hell everytime a soul attack happend in naruto the characters had no resistance.


> Just because you say he's faster than bullet timers doesn't make it canon. Naruto is faster than Superman, therefore he now is. See wut I did thur?


i just dont see how this guy has a green bar, must be doing some wanking in the kohnona library


----------



## Matador (Feb 22, 2011)

Wutani said:


> Wut you did thur was show that you are a massive retard.




Keep this debate clean pl0x. 

I literally read all 14 pages, this debate is repeating itself. But w/e's.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> the diffrence between evil ryu and shin akuma is that shin akuma is canon, he fought gil and oro as shin akuma


Except the story only regards him as Akuma. Evil Ryu also fought Sagat and Shin Akuma. Why do I know more about SF than you?



> soul attack=/=physical attack. physical durability=/=soul durability. naruto characters havent shown any resistance to soul attacks, hell everytime a soul attack happend in naruto the characters had no resistance.


You talk, but say nothing.



> i just dont see how this guy has a green bar, must be doing some wanking in the kohnona library


 People really care about rep bars?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Except the story only regards him as Akuma. Evil Ryu also fought Sagat and Shin Akuma. Why do I know more about SF than you?


ssj goku=goku but they still classify him as diffrent than goku, I said this a few pages ago, you know nothing


> You talk, but say nothing.


finally you concede



> People really care about rep bars?


its an eaiser way to tell the tards/trolls, from the serious people


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> ssj goku=goku but they still classify him as diffrent than goku, I said this a few pages ago, you know nothing


Difference is, Shin Akuma has no story. Saying SSJ1 Goku is an actual power up for Goku. Tacking on "Shin" to Akuma bears absolutely nothing. 


> finally you concede


Yeah, sorry. Had no idea about soul durability. 



> its an eaiser way to tell the tards/trolls, from the serious people



Why isn't yours red then?


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

So still no counter to the Shun Goku Satsu?

Untill a counter pops up, most of the Narutoverse is eating Island splitters and Soul Fucking attacks.



Veikuri said:


> Difference is, Shin Akuma has no story.
> 
> Yeah, sorry. Had no idea about soul durability.
> 
> ...



This makes no difference the characters are one and the same, its like saying Nine Tails Naruto is a seperate character from Base Naruto, Sure their abilities and powers differ but they are the same character.


----------



## Matador (Feb 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> its an eaiser way to tell the tards/trolls, from the serious people



Actually, funny trolls sometimes get repped for their posts.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Wutani said:


> So still no counter to the Shun Goku Satsu?
> 
> 
> Untill a counter pops up, most of the Narutoverse is eating Island splitters and Soul Fucking attacks.


Madara just phases through Akuma
Kakashi won't be fighting Akuma without a Bunshin
Naruto will fool him with Bunshin tricks
Sasuke is protected by Sussanoo
Pain is just 6 dead bodies. You can fuck with their soul all you want.

Now... What counters does Akuma have for the many soul attacks/sealing techs and ninjutsu that will destroy Akuma?



> This makes no difference the characters are one and the same, its like saying Nine Tails Naruto is a seperate character from Base Naruto, Sure their abilities and powers differ but they are the same character.


Like I said, Nine tails Naruto offers something new to Naruto. Saying "Shin" Akuma doesn't change a THING. He doesn't get stronger, more durable, smarter, faster. Nothing. Oni also isn't put into the canon story also. Evil Ryu... haha you guys keep ignoring that.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 22, 2011)

shin akuma is akuma no sealing his satsui no hadou


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you know what you just said?


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Madara just phases through Akuma
> Kakashi won't be fighting Akuma without a Bunshin
> Naruto will fool him with Bunshin tricks
> Sasuke is protected by Sussanoo
> ...



Madara can tele for what 5 minutes, Kakashi uses a bunshin and halves his chakra pool which we already know is tiny as it is. Ashura Senku will allow Akuma to enter Susanoo and give Sasuke the thousand deaths he deserves.

Akuma Island chops the pain bodies, Wtf is a wheelchair bound Nagato going to do shoot a chakra spear at him lol.

Naruto makes clones, Akuma Tatsumaki's.

Shin Akuma is essentially Akuma using the Satsui no Hadou, the same as Evil Ryu is ryu using the Satsui no Hadou. Akuma we see throughout the series is Akuma voluntarily holding back his power.

We know for a fact Akuma gets stronger when accessing the Satsui No Hadou, as shown when he casually chopped an island or when he destroyed a forest.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Wutani said:


> Madara can tele for what 5 minutes, Kakashi uses a bunshin and halves his chakra pool which we already know is tiny as it is. Ashura Senku will allow Akuma to enter Susanoo and give Sasuke the thousand deaths he deserves.


You seriously SERIOUSLY need to go back to school. Kakashi used a RaiBunshin plus other jutsu and dropped his chakra to half. 



> Akuma Island chops the pain bodies, Wtf is a wheelchair bound Nagato going to do shoot a chakra spear at him lol.


 Yes because Pain is just going to stand there and tank the attack?? 



> Naruto makes clones, Akuma Tatsumaki's.


 Naruto makes more clones and awaits what Akuma will do next. This is first grade.



> Shin Akuma is essentially Akuma using the Satsui no Hadou, the same as Evil Ryu is ryu using the Satsui no Hadou. Akuma we see throughout the series is Akuma voluntarily holding back his power.
> 
> We know for a fact Akuma gets stronger when accessing the Satsui No Hadou, as shown when he casually chopped an island or when he destroyed a forest.


 Canonically Ryu has only tapped into the Satsui no Hadou against Sagat to use Mesu Shoryuken. After that he has NEVER ONCE went into that state. 

Satsui no Hadou is simply "Killer Intent". Nothing more, nothing less. Get your facts straight before posting.. Akuma always has the killer intent, or else, like Ryu, would be called Satsui no Hadou ni Mezameta Akuma instead of "True" aka Shin Akuma. 

It saddens me that none of you know the story of Street Fighter beside Akuma's SFZ2 and SF3 endings.

Next you're going to say by Ryu unlocking the SnH he suddenly knows Shun Goku Satsu


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

This has been a pretty good thread so far 
lets not change that


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> You seriously SERIOUSLY need to go back to school. Kakashi used a RaiBunshin plus other jutsu and dropped his chakra to half.
> 
> Yes because Pain is just going to stand there and tank the attack??
> 
> ...



So what Kakashi uses 2 jutsu's before he dies thats good to know.

Satsui no Hadou is a power up, if you refuse to see that then you are a fool. 
You cannot perform a Shun Goku Satsu without opening yourself up to the Satsui no Hadou. Akuma chopped the island while tapping into the Satsui No Hadou, Akuma can seal himself from it so he can fight on an even playing field with other people because if he doesn't and uses the Satsui no Hadou people start falling over.

Your saying your a Street Fighter fan yet you clearly look past facts.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 22, 2011)

Wutani said:


> Madara can tele for what 5 minutes, Kakashi uses a bunshin and halves his chakra pool which we already know is tiny as it is. Ashura Senku will allow Akuma to enter Susanoo and give Sasuke the thousand deaths he deserves.
> 
> Akuma Island chops the pain bodies, Wtf is a wheelchair bound Nagato going to do shoot a chakra spear at him lol.
> 
> ...



5 mins of intanglibility and phasing is pretty powerful imo. Look at the amount of prep Konan had to go through just to stand a chance, also the fact that Madara basically toyed with Kakashi and Shino's team because no one knew of his abilities. Knowledge isn't provided, Akuma isn't going to be aware of Madara's limit.

Kakashi has low chakra? He only claims his chakra is low due to how he compares himself to Naruto. From the Pain fight alone, he had used 3 raikiri, 1 doton technique, 1 raikiri wolf, 1 raiton-bunshin and 1 kamui. Not a low showing of his chakra at all.

How is Akuma going to know where Nagato is hiding at? Also, you seem to imply the Pain bodies wouldn't pose the slightest of threats to Akuma. Really? Akuma isn't going to be affected by Chou Shinra Tensei, Banshou Tennin or Chibaku Tensei?

In recent times, Naruto has stopped his stupid rawr 1000 Kage Bunshins and waste my chakra for nothing shit. He has recently been showed to use his Kage Bunshins effectively, and to learn the enemies' strength.


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

FireEel said:


> 5 mins of intanglibility and phasing is pretty powerful imo. Look at the amount of prep Konan had to go through just to stand a chance, also the fact that Madara basically toyed with Kakashi and Shino's team because no one knew of his abilities. Knowledge isn't provided, Akuma isn't going to be aware of Madara's limit.
> 
> Kakashi has low chakra? He only claims his chakra is low due to how he compares himself to Naruto. From the Pain fight alone, he had used 3 raikiri, 1 doton technique, 1 raikiri wolf, 1 raiton-bunshin and 1 kamui. Not a low showing of his chakra at all.
> 
> ...



Akuma could hang with Madara for five mins.

Kakashi does have a low chakra pool, i think Genin Sasuke could use 3 Chidori's as well as other jutsu's.

I never even said Akuma had to attack Nagato, he could just leave his ass alone, thats why i said what was a wheelchair bound Nagato actually going to do.

Some of Pains abilities are a threat yes, but when a dude can punch an island in half the worst thing you want to do is engage in hand-to-hand combat like the Pain bodies want to do.

This is true recent Naruto would try out his new RS Mode and he would still get his shit rocked. Regardless of clones.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Wutani said:


> So what Kakashi uses 2 jutsu's before he dies thats good to know.


 Okay, troll.


> Satsui no Hadou is a power up, if you refuse to see that then you are a fool.
> You cannot perform a Shun Goku Satsu without opening yourself up to the Satsui no Hadou. Akuma chopped the island while tapping into the Satsui No Hadou, Akuma can seal himself from it so he can fight on an even playing field with other people because if he doesn't and uses the Satsui no Hadou people start falling over.
> 
> Your saying your a Street Fighter fan yet you clearly look past facts.



Except your facts are based off your own speculation. Simply stating something doesn't make it factual. 

You can go and look at every street fighter canon ending and you'll never find one where Ryu is using the Satsui no Hadou beside a flashback to Sagat.

You cannot find the difference in Shin Akuma and Akuma in any Street Fighter ending

You cannot find Akuma not under the Killer Intent because he has fully embraced it. 

*Where do you find your facts that Akuma isn't under the Satsui no Hadou?*

*Where do you find the fact that Satsui no Hadou is a power up?*

I want proof to the bolded. You'll simply be ignored or pressed for the question again if it's not in a post.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 22, 2011)

FireEel said:


> 5 mins of intanglibility and phasing is pretty powerful imo. Look at the amount of prep Konan had to go through just to stand a chance, also the fact that Madara basically toyed with Kakashi and Shino's team because no one knew of his abilities. Knowledge isn't provided, Akuma isn't going to be aware of Madara's limit.


Madara won't be aware of Akuma's strength either, and as you said he toys around, all he has to do is be tangible for a second and he gets island chopped.



> Kakashi has low chakra? He only claims his chakra is low due to how he compares himself to Naruto. From the Pain fight alone, he had used 3 raikiri, 1 doton technique, 1 raikiri wolf, 1 raiton-bunshin and 1 kamui. Not a low showing of his chakra at all.


He can make all the clones he wants, but he'll be wasting his not-extremely-low-but not exceptionally-high amounts of chakra, since they'll all go poof simultaneously at forest-busting hadous.



> How is Akuma going to know where Nagato is hiding at? Also, you seem to imply the Pain bodies wouldn't pose the slightest of threats to Akuma. Really? Akuma isn't going to be affected by Chou Shinra Tensei, Banshou Tennin or Chibaku Tensei?


Does it really matter where Nagato is hiding if he beats the 6 paths? CST and BT I doubt, and Chibaku Tensei I doubt he'd get captured before Deva gets forest busted.



> In recent times, Naruto has stopped his stupid rawr 1000 Kage Bunshins and waste my chakra for nothing shit. He has recently been showed to use his Kage Bunshins effectively, and to learn the enemies' strength.


Well that first sentence didnt really say anything, but as I said kage bunshins go poof at forest busting.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> Madara won't be aware of Akuma's strength either, and as you said he toys around, all he has to do is be tangible for a second and he gets island chopped.


 That was Tobi persona. Madara now is more serious... Do you all not read Naruto? Akuma WILL be placed under a genjutsu. Cool Akuma island chops Madara? IZANAGI. Madara now knows Akuma is strong. He also has access to the Rinnengan. 




> He can make all the clones he wants, but he'll be wasting his not-extremely-low-but not exceptionally-high amounts of chakra, since they'll all go poof simultaneously at forest-busting hadous.


Kage Bunshin + Kamui GG. 



> Does it really matter where Nagato is hiding if he beats the 6 paths? CST and BT I doubt, and Chibaku Tensei I doubt he'd get captured before Deva gets forest busted.


Chakra absorbtion + soulfuck GG.



> Well that first sentence didnt really say anything, but as I said kage bunshins go poof at forest busting.


You also forget that Itachi Sussanoo slashes Akuma. GG


Lawl see how easy it is to name a jutsu and put GG to it, because if it hit Akuma it will be GG? This is multiple opps he is fighting. This isn't 1 on 1.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2011)

Naruto gets stomped.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> That was Tobi persona. Madara now is more serious... Do you all not read Naruto? Akuma WILL be placed under a genjutsu. Cool Akuma island chops Madara? IZANAGI. Madara now knows Akuma is strong. He also has access to the Rinnengan.


Nope, Madara persona plays around with his opponents remember him fighting Fu and Torune?



> Kage Bunshin + Kamui GG.
> 
> Chakra absorbtion + soulfuck GG.
> 
> ...



Cool Story Bro.
Thanks for explaining how they avoid getting forest busted. 

Im not sure if you read the OP (or Naruto for that matter) but Akuma isn't the only Street Fighter here.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Madara has Izanagi. He can simply reappear while Akuma doesn't know and have his way with him, just like against Konan.


They tank it with Katsuyu.


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Okay, troll.
> 
> 
> Except your facts are based off your own speculation. Simply stating something doesn't make it factual.
> ...



You seriously do not pay attention during the endings of the games, Akuma has shown Ryu the power of the Satsui no Hadou when he chopped the island, why would he show Ryu the power of it if it wasnt a power up. 

Why does he want Ryu to access the power so badly, because it will make him stronger.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 22, 2011)

Shut up and stop posting people. This thread is monotonous


----------



## Wutani (Feb 22, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Shut up and stop posting people. This thread is monotonous



I agree, im done here.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 22, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Madara has Izanagi. He can simply reappear while Akuma doesn't know and have his way with him, just like against Konan.


Madara has one sharingan, and I doubt he wants it to go out like that, but for kicks lets say he does. He no longer has a sharingan thus he no longer can use MS to become intangible and is island chopped. 


> They tank it with Katsuyu.


And if he does it a second time? They die.


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 23, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> Madara has one sharingan, and I doubt he wants it to go out like that, but for kicks lets say he does. He no longer has a sharingan thus he no longer can use MS to become intangible and is island chopped.


Proof that Madara's ability is Sharingan related.



> And if he does it a second time? They die.


Why are they just standing around waiting for him to do all of this?



Wutani said:


> You seriously do not pay attention during the endings of the games, Akuma has shown Ryu the power of the Satsui no Hadou when he chopped the island, why would he show Ryu the power of it if it wasnt a power up.
> 
> Why does he want Ryu to access the power so badly, because it will make him stronger.



Ryu doesn't want access to the power so badly, what made you believe this? 

Since when was the Satsui no Hadou some secret thing that only a few can know about? Anyone who crosses path knows he uses the SnH(assuming they even know anything about it)

He wants Ryu to start to live by the Warrior Code, then all fights before this will be child's play. Like going pro vs playing for fun. After SFZ2 Ryu doesn't care about Akuma anymore. I don't know where you get your fanfiction from, but can I read it?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 23, 2011)

so it looks like this thread is done, the general consensus is that akuma should solo this but if not gouken can help, only one guy who says he *knows about street fighter*   says that naruto can win with simple feints


----------



## Veikuri (Feb 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so it looks like this thread is done, the general consensus is that akuma should solo this but if not gouken can help, only one guy who says he *knows about street fighter*   says that naruto can win with simple feints


Okay, leave.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 23, 2011)

Veikuri said:


> Okay, leave.


----------

